# Finishing RLC, then closed



## Finnian

RLC people!
Aka Izzi, Snapdragon, ATotSpot, and shirohibiki!
Please send me your DA or e-mail so i can send off your commissions!!

my e-mail is thejistco@yahoo.com
or my DA is http://pariahi.deviantart.com/


----------



## Finnian




----------



## Finnian




----------



## Finnian




----------



## Finnian




----------



## Finnian

Hokay it's good for now. you can post!


----------



## snapdragon

YAY good luck with your new shop Finnian!


----------



## Pokemanz

Aw yiss. Time to get all up in dis.


----------



## Hyoshido

I need more bells so I could've paid for Ness too, rip me


----------



## Finnian

ISN'T IT NICE AND EASY TO NAVIGATE GUYS?


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> ISN'T IT NICE AND EASY TO NAVIGATE GUYS?



so easy! this shop is cooooooool.


----------



## tobi!

SO MANY HEARTS


----------



## tomothy

abSOLUTELY AMAZING


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

New shiny shop~


----------



## tomothy

_I envy your formatting skills so much you won't even believe_


----------



## azukitan

Finniannn~ would it be alright for me to change my commission request? If it's too much hassle, then forget I said anything >u>


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> SO MANY HEARTS



apply for my auction cough

AND hearts were the best font I had for a cutesy shop lol. I looked at fontspace and stuff but im so damn lazy that i gave up

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Finniannn~ would it be alright for me to change my commission request? If it's too much hassle, then forget I said anything >u>



nah man I haven't started yet. it's cool. Just use the form!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> _I envy your formatting skills so much you won't even believe_



ugh my gaia art shops were so much better back in the day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> so easy! this shop is cooooooool.



;;vvv;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> New shiny shop~



I WORKED so hard on it.


----------



## MC4pros

Aww, yay, a new shop~ I'll definitely be placing an order once slots are open! ;3 <3


----------



## KainAronoele

Subscribing ~ Why? I like to stalk, sew me!!


... Facepalms my fail of spelling sue... Apparently I want to be sewn up, I come with needle and thread.


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Subscribing ~ Why? I like to stalk, sew me!!
> 
> 
> ... Facepalms my fail of spelling sue... Apparently I want to be sewn up, I come with needle and thread.



I do sew for half of my living. 
I made a cat bed yesterday for da kittens.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Aww, yay, a new shop~ I'll definitely be placing an order once slots are open! ;3 <3



Pssh. i'll be placing an order if you ever open chibi slots yo


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> nah man I haven't started yet. it's cool. Just use the form!



ILY! Thank youuu <3

*PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
*Name:* azukitan
*IRL or Bell:* Bell
*Couple or Single:* Couple
*Payment: *40 mil
*References:* Red Velvet | Blue Velvet | [x] | [x]
*Comments:* Blue is spoiled and sassy; she's pretty much the epitome of a tsundere. Red, on the other hand, feigns calmness and obedience, but he's actually really cunning and dark-natured. One of Red's favorite pastimes is teasing Blue but only because he loves her (and it amuses him |D)


----------



## boujee

(*?꒳`*)


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> (*?꒳`*)



YES THIS Will always be my favorite!


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> I do sew for half of my living.
> I made a cat bed yesterday for da kittens.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh. i'll be placing an order if you ever open chibi slots yo



VM me with the details and I can make you a crappy little chibi freebie. ;3


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> ILY! Thank youuu <3
> 
> *PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
> *Name:* azukitan
> *IRL or Bell:* Bell
> *Couple or Single:* Couple
> *Payment: *40 mil
> *References:* Red Velvet | Blue Velvet | [x] | [x]
> *Comments:* Blue is spoiled and sassy; she's pretty much the epitome of a tsundere. Red, on the other hand, feigns calmness and obedience, but he's actually really cunning and dark-natured. One of Red's favorite pastimes is teasing Blue but only because he loves her (and it amuses him |D)



updated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> VM me with the details and I can make you a crappy little chibi freebie. ;3



woman you have 37 bells i'm paying. BUT YES I WILL VM YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay brb going to the store!


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> updated!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> woman you have 37 bells i'm paying. BUT YES I WILL VM YOU


I have a lot more money in my ABD, haha. 8D No need to pay.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> I have a lot more money in my ABD, haha. 8D No need to pay.



wait what??? is here like a bank here on TBT??


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I do sew for half of my living.
> I made a cat bed yesterday for da kittens.


Awww, I used to make plushies, but I don't have as much patience to make them as I do making crafts... I'm weird.



Zenith said:


> (*?꒳`*)


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> updated!
> 
> Okay brb going to the store!



Thank you, milady~ Have fun restocking the fridge and pantry, if that's what you're doin'!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> wait what??? is here like a bank here on TBT??


http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=bank


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> wait what??? is here like a bank here on TBT??



Yeah, lol. Just click the "Shop" tab and go to ABD.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhhhh such a nice pretty thread ;A; pets it

also do you have links and prices for your other style? the non-chibi one


----------



## roroselle

finny's shiny new thread ^.^

<3


Waiting for your bell commish to open cuz I'm broke af LOL


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

So pretty and organized : O


----------



## Finnian

i posted on the wrong shop lol lolol
Should I sell at sabakon or saboten con?


----------



## snowblizzard24

Wow! So pretty! Both the art and new shop of course lol
I want one, but I'm guessing there are no open slots T-T


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> i posted on the wrong shop lol lolol
> Should I sell at sabakon or saboten con?



I've never been to either, but it would help to consider several factors such as enjoyment, con size, and expenses (if you're worried about money) and see which one outweighs the other.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i posted on the wrong shop lol lolol
> Should I sell at sabakon or saboten con?



DUDE.
Do you get info on where conventions are? I'm so bad at finding them in time, I really wanna be in one!!! If you ever hear that one's coming to NC, let me know!!

And sadly, I've never been to a convention ; ~; but like the above comment,whichever is more fun and/or is more likely to get you more sales, go with that one!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> DUDE.
> Do you get info on where conventions are? I'm so bad at finding them in time, I really wanna be in one!!! If you ever hear that one's coming to NC, let me know!!
> 
> And sadly, I've never been to a convention ; ~; but like the above comment,whichever is more fun and/or is more likely to get you more sales, go with that one!



I get most o my info here!
http://animecons.com/events/
http://animecons.com/events/state.shtml/NC202800799

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> I've never been to either, but it would help to consider several factors such as enjoyment, con size, and expenses (if you're worried about money) and see which one outweighs the other.



Yeah. i thiiinkkk the one in vegas is larger and it's closer but I payed for the other one and ugh this is so hard.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I get most o my info here!
> http://animecons.com/events/
> http://animecons.com/events/state.shtml/NC202800799
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. i thiiinkkk the one in vegas is larger and it's closer but I payed for the other one and ugh this is so hard.



DAMN. See prolly too late for the one coming up Dx it's on the 13th... boo.
Thanks though!! Definitely bookmarking this :3


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhhh such a nice pretty thread ;A; pets it
> 
> also do you have links and prices for your other style? the non-chibi one



I don't have anything up to date lol
my devianrt is here though:
pariahi.deviantart.com


----------



## Kammeh

Hi, are you available to come pick up your stuff/raid my town? ; v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> I don't have anything up to date lol
> my devianrt is here though:
> pariahi.deviantart.com



ahhh thank you dear~ <333


----------



## Allycat

have you ever considered selling prints of your art?
your drawings of princess bubblegum and titans one would sell quickly, and other "pop culture ones"
unless you already do and I'm a complete derp


----------



## Roselia

Your art is really pretty and cute!! I'm gonna think about commissioning a 150x150 couple avatar... ' ^ '


----------



## Finnian

Kammeh said:


> Hi, are you available to come pick up your stuff/raid my town? ; v ;



it is amazing that we keep missing each other.
lol dont worry your name will not get any bigger b/c im a freaking idiot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> have you ever considered selling prints of your art?
> your drawings of princess bubblegum and titans one would sell quickly, and other "pop culture ones"
> unless you already do and I'm a complete derp



I do. And surprise surprise they don't sell. At all.
Well, the buublegum one does. But nothing else

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> Your art is really pretty and cute!! I'm gonna think about commissioning a 150x150 couple avatar... ' ^ '



Thank you!


----------



## doveling

/flops
sorry for being so slow with the raffle prize hhh, im still not done with it since i have a few other things to do, but here's a free sketch of derek to say "im still working on it!"
plus i might of wanted to draw muscly muscle babes


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> it is amazing that we keep missing each other.
> lol dont worry your name will not get any bigger b/c im a freaking idiot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do. And surprise surprise they don't sell. At all.
> Well, the buublegum one does. But nothing else
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



WHAAAT


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> /flops
> sorry for being so slow with the raffle prize hhh, im still not done with it since i have a few other things to do, but here's a free sketch of derek to say "im still working on it!"
> plus i might of wanted to draw muscly muscle babes



omfg what a freakign babe
THIS IS AMZAING I LPOVE IT THANK SYOU]
sorry typing in the dark with a laptop my tummy is weird

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> WHAAAT



lol I'm really not very good at anything but chibis and all i wanna do is real paintings sigh


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> omfg what a freakign babe
> THIS IS AMZAING I LPOVE IT THANK SYOU]
> sorry typing in the dark with a laptop my tummy is weird
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm really not very good at anything but chibis and all i wanna do is real paintings sigh



if it's worth anything I think your paintings are magical


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Allycat said:


> if it's worth anything I think your paintings are magical



omg I agree!


----------



## Roselia

*PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
*Name:* Roselia
*IRL or Bell:*Bell
*Couple or Single:* Couple
*Payment: *1000tbt
*References:*[x] [x]
*Comments:* Pose reference [x]
If that pose doesn't work out, I can find another one or you can do your own c:
I'd also like the girl to have chest length braids like this girl's hair if possible please!

I hope this isn't too big of a request ; o ;


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> *Q:* Are same-sex couple okay?
> *A:* Of course!



i.e. my manlove bromance pair

idk this made me laugh xD


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> i.e. my manlove bromance pair
> 
> idk this made me laugh xD



I've actually had a lot of peeps pm though lol
I AM SO EXCITED TO DRAW TODAY HNNNGG

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chirpo I am so tired and woke up so late and I blame you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> *PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
> *Name:* Roselia
> *IRL or Bell:*Bell
> *Couple or Single:* Couple
> *Payment: *1000tbt
> *References:*[x] [x]
> *Comments:* Pose reference [x]
> If that pose doesn't work out, I can find another one or you can do your own c:
> I'd also like the girl to have chest length braids like this girl's hair if possible please!
> 
> I hope this isn't too big of a request ; o ;



commissions arent open quite yet. ;v;


----------



## boujee

still no slots


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> still no slots



i know im so slow lol


----------



## boujee

Take as much time as you need 
I'll just lurk  _3 」∠)_.


----------



## Finnian

hey guys This is the last day I'm gonna draw things until I'm prepared for this convention on the the 28th.I'm running behind lol.


----------



## Finnian

I am going to stream now. ;v;


----------



## Roselia

Finnian said:


> commissions arent open quite yet. ;v;


Ahh okay I'm sorry! I must've missed that ; o ;


----------



## Finnian

Roselia said:


> Ahh okay I'm sorry! I must've missed that ; o ;



No problem!
;v; Keep a watch though because when i do open again, my bell slots are going down to three.


----------



## Roselia

Finnian said:


> No problem!
> ;v; Keep a watch though because when i do open again, my bell slots are going down to three.



' v ' Alrighty! I think I'll add this to my subscriptions


----------



## boujee

Oooh, can I still reserve?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> No problem!
> ;v; Keep a watch though because when i do open again, my bell slots are going down to three.



I will camp outside this thread for another slot. ;v;
Then again, with slots down to 3, comms should go quicker, right?
_Right??_


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Oooh, can I still reserve?



yeah you're reserved no worries.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY PEOPLE who have IRL commissioned me and received pictures, PLEAse send me your address and what you ordered again because I didnt keep a log b/c im gay.


----------



## boujee

You're the best u vu/
Thank you


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> I will camp outside this thread for another slot. ;v;
> Then again, with slots down to 3, comms should go quicker, right?
> _Right??_



they totally should!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you'd rather e-mail me your info, my e-mail is weilandbr@gmail.com
pls dont abuse this you guys.


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> it is amazing that we keep missing each other.
> lol dont worry your name will not get any bigger b/c im a freaking idiot



Phew thanks! ; v ;
I'm also available right now, if you are 8)


----------



## Finnian

Kammeh said:


> Phew thanks! ; v ;
> I'm also available right now, if you are 8)



Yes I am LETS DO THIS


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> Yes I am LETS DO THIS



WOOHOO I'LL GO OPEN MAH GATE
Just so you know where everything is:
Most of the bells are laid out directly in front of the train station, but I ran out of room so there are a few more bags down the path to the left. There are also about 30 or so bush starts down there as well. (most are pink/white azaleas, and a few are blue hydrangea) 
There are blue roses all by the train station, blue violets down the path to the right, blue pansies if you go downwards towards my house, and there are white carnations pretty much all over since they line the path. Take whichever hybrids you prefer 8)
sORRY IF THIS SOUNDS CONFUSING - you'll understand once you arrive x'D
Grabbing my 3ds now~~~~


----------



## Finnian

Kammeh said:


> WOOHOO I'LL GO OPEN MAH GATE
> Just so you know where everything is:
> Most of the bells are laid out directly in front of the train station, but I ran out of room so there are a few more bags down the path to the left. There are also about 30 or so bush starts down there as well. (most are pink/white azaleas, and a few are blue hydrangea)
> There are blue roses all by the train station, blue violets down the path to the right, blue pansies if you go downwards towards my house, and there are white carnations pretty much all over since they line the path. Take whichever hybrids you prefer 8)
> sORRY IF THIS SOUNDS CONFUSING - you'll understand once you arrive x'D
> Grabbing my 3ds now~~~~



okay lemme empty my clost cough

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind i'm gonna just go with one of my other peeps


----------



## Cam1

*goes on journey to save up 900 TBTB for Finnian and Kimber's art*


----------



## KainAronoele

Sent you a PM!!

I'm bleaching my hair!  trying to get it white at the top and as it goes down, the teal intensifies.
But ohgawd, I forgot how much it _*BUUUUUURNNNNNSSSSS!!*_


----------



## deerui

does it say if streaming is on/off ? if so i cant see it? ; v ;;
sorry omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

deerui said:


> does it say if streaming is on/off ? if so i cant see it? ; v ;;
> sorry omg


No...its offline.


----------



## Finnian

IF MY internet would work i would stream rip


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> IF MY internet would work i would stream rip









your streams give me air


----------



## Finnian

I took some really dramatic pictures of a pony doll today.


Spoiler:  james bond pony i swear





































like this one could be a movie poster


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Allycat said:


> your streams give me air


As soon as I read that I thought gas.... *gets shot*


----------



## Allycat

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> As soon as I read that I thought gas.... *gets shot*



gas? 
wait can you explain to me because I'm a dumb


----------



## Finnian

Why did I do this?
Why did I spend time on this?






- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> gas?
> wait can you explain to me because I'm a dumb



farts


----------



## Finnian

Streaming is on!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gave her sleeves because I hate arms they make me feel weird


----------



## Arabelle

Finnian said:


> Streaming is on!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I gave her sleeves because I hate arms they make me feel weird



Omg she's so cuuuttteeeeee I LOVE it! Ty so much <33 

Can I drop off rest of my payment in your town?  (Sent the TBT like 2 days ago lol) I'll be on for a while if you're avilable :3


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> Why did I do this?
> Why did I spend time on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> farts



it's even more embarrassing now that you had to explain that to me.
*hides in a corner*


and also I'd watch that movie


----------



## Kammeh

Posting to show off my new avatar c;
(lol I'm terrible at cropping)


----------



## Finnian

lol anyone wanna watch me attempt to paint?


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> lol anyone wanna watch me attempt to paint?


----------



## Finnian

aiht stream is on then
lol pls dont make fun of me


----------



## deerui

it sits at 
waiting for presenter for like 400000066433 houra


----------



## Arabelle

Updated my avatar and signature :3  hehe

<3


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> it sits at
> waiting for presenter for like 400000066433 houra



IM SORRY IM A NERD and forgot to make it say offline i was so tired rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



xsophiex said:


> Updated my avatar and signature :3  hehe
> 
> <3



omg its so cute i love it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Streaming now lol lets see if I can figureout these eyes


----------



## boujee

(•ㅅ•)


----------



## Finnian

Ther eis something wrong with me today. I can't stop saying "swaggy"

- - - Post Merge - - -

eldin homie


----------



## Eldin

HOLY LOVE OF GOD I can't even I LOVE IT TYSM <3 I've never looked better than in this chibi I stg

I was worried that I had explained everything badly but like damn it's 1000% cuter than I could've even pictured ;o;

I have your bush starts in my locker but I'm currently plot resetting for Merengue (who is being hateful) ;-; It's been like days gah. Is it alright if I let you know when I'm finished? I will try to power reset tonight! And I think I have some more hydrangea and azalea so whatever I find you're welcome to~ 

and omg I need to hurry up and get on my laptop to save this haha. If you could possibly make it into an icon that would be amazing! 

I'm just dying it's so cute gah


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> HOLY LOVE OF GOD I can't even I LOVE IT TYSM <3 I've never looked better than in this chibi I stg
> 
> I was worried that I had explained everything badly but like damn it's 1000% cuter than I could've even pictured ;o;
> 
> I have your bush starts in my locker but I'm currently plot resetting for Merengue (who is being hateful) ;-; It's been like days gah. Is it alright if I let you know when I'm finished? I will try to power reset tonight! And I think I have some more hydrangea and azalea so whatever I find you're welcome to~
> 
> and omg I need to hurry up and get on my laptop to save this haha. If you could possibly make it into an icon that would be amazing!
> 
> I'm just dying it's so cute gah



no man, that's fine!
;v;
I will make it into an icon soon!




Also, I hate when I put my number into idk like expedia and they call me to tell me that I have been randomly selected for blah blah blah.
DUDE SERIOUSLY expedia is trying to scam me??
And if not them, they seriously sold my number???


----------



## Finnian

updated my faq


----------



## Shirohibiki

_WAIT A SECOND WHY IS MY NEW NICKNAME IN THE FAQ_


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> _WAIT A SECOND WHY IS MY NEW NICKNAME IN THE FAQ_



HAHAHA
Because you are chirpo everywhere else on my store mang

and also BECAUSE IT MAKES ME LAUGH SO HARD I AM SOOO FUNNY

if you hate it though, I can remove it lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> HAHAHA
> Because you are chirpo everywhere else on my store mang
> 
> and also BECAUSE IT MAKES ME LAUGH SO HARD I AM SOOO FUNNY
> 
> if you hate it though, I can remove it lol



omfg no no its fine i think its cute hehe <3333 ur cute~


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> omfg no no its fine i think its cute hehe <3333 ur cute~



no ur cute, u qt. ;v;


----------



## Roselia

can I just swoop in and say I love how you draw / color hair hhhh


----------



## NessCuddles

Hihi I saw you take shiny eeveelutions for your art :O I love your art style. Think I could trade one of my eeveelutions for one of your arts (such love) <3 I'd have to check what I have but yeah c:

Edit: Also do you do villagers? and I know you're not taking commissions right now. They're just questions c:


----------



## Pokemanz

So I'm loving the FAQ.

Shirohibiki's so lucky getting to be in it and all! :'D


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> So I'm loving the FAQ.
> 
> Shirohibiki's so lucky getting to be in it and all! :'D



UHH I think you mean Chirpo.
And yo you are in my freebie list homie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> Hihi I saw you take shiny eeveelutions for your art :O I love your art style. Think I could trade one of my eeveelutions for one of your arts (such love) <3 I'd have to check what I have but yeah c:
> 
> Edit: Also do you do villagers? and I know you're not taking commissions right now. They're just questions c:



I think i'm maxed out of shiny evees right now!
but I do take villagers! there should be a list!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roselia said:


> can I just swoop in and say I love how you draw / color hair hhhh



hnnnggg
THNAK YOU I've been feeling weird about it lately so I appreciate it!


----------



## NessCuddles

Aww, that sucks xD I dont have much tbt or that much bells to buy one

Also wheres the villager list o_o -cant find it- well might as well ask if you do beau?

Also sorry if you meant as payment I meant do you draw villagers XD


----------



## Finnian

Nessiechan said:


> Aww, that sucks xD I dont have much tbt or that much bells to buy one



;v;
Dats k. If you were to commission me, what would you want?


----------



## tinyfire

Awww your art is too cute ♥ Question, for the pokemon, how much of the payment does it count as? (200 tbt, etc.) I'd love to order later on with a shiny delphox & possibly some other stuff :O


----------



## Finnian

tinyfire said:


> Awww your art is too cute ♥ Question, for the pokemon, how much of the payment does it count as? (200 tbt, etc.) I'd love to order later on with a shiny delphox & possibly some other stuff :O



It actually depends on the pokemon and his/her IVS and if it's Ev trained correctly, egg moves, etc. basically if it's battle ready or not since I want to get all these to beat the crap out o my brother in law.
A SHINY DELAPHOX???


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> Dats k. If you were to commission me, what would you want?



I want an avi of beau and my mayor together >w< I cant really find anyone to do that for me


----------



## tinyfire

Finnian said:


> It actually depends on the pokemon and his/her IVS and if it's Ev trained correctly, egg moves, etc. basically if it's battle ready or not since I want to get all these to beat the crap out o my brother in law.
> A SHINY DELAPHOX???



Ah alright! The shiny just has normal IVs sorry but I can probably get one with better IVs if you'd like? I trade with another user offsite for my shinies so I can't guarantee it will be legit but I'll see what I can do?


----------



## tobi!

Sucks _someone_ isn't paying.

Anyway, I can give you some free shiny nicknamable Eevee's and Vulpix's if you want.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> UHH I think you mean Chirpo.
> And yo you are in my freebie list homie



WHUT
When did this happen and why
How can I not pay for your gorgeous art???


----------



## kassie

Oh my, whaaaaaat? I'm on the freebie list?! ; w;
How could someone _not_ be nice and talk to you, you're awesome!

*pets your art* ~(˘▾˘~) I would totally pay you either way~

*Edit* - I also must add: that's the best FAQ I've read in awhile hahaha.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian knows Hyogo is number 1 B)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have a shiny mew and delphox


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Finnian knows Hyogo is number 1 B)





- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have a shiny mew and delphox



A SHINY MEW WHAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Oh my, whaaaaaat? I'm on the freebie list?! ; w;
> How could someone _not_ be nice and talk to you, you're awesome!
> 
> *pets your art* ~(˘▾˘~) I would totally pay you either way~
> 
> *Edit* - I also must add: that's the best FAQ I've read in awhile hahaha.



Lol the freebies are not full pictures guys! Literally just lil sketches when i need a break lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Sucks _someone_ isn't paying.
> 
> Anyway, I can give you some free shiny nicknamable Eevee's and Vulpix's if you want.



VULPIX
how do you ahve so many shinys man you cheater
jk apparently it's easy to get shiny's in black??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> WHUT
> When did this happen and why
> How can I not pay for your gorgeous art???



because your name is pokemanz bruh and dude we had a very touching convo about your gay characters.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finnian said:


> A SHINY MEW WHAT



YES GASP!!! Also that delphox but not sure if you mean that since you posted delaphox ;p


----------



## Finnian

tinyfire said:


> Ah alright! The shiny just has normal IVs sorry but I can probably get one with better IVs if you'd like? I trade with another user offsite for my shinies so I can't guarantee it will be legit but I'll see what I can do?



lol legit is for winners and i am a loser so it's all gooddd

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> YES GASP!!! Also that delphox but not sure if you mean that since you posted delaphox ;p



OMG so many pretty kitties

- - - Post Merge - - -

dinner brb


----------



## tinyfire

pff 

i'll see if i can snag one for you then! no need for art in return xD

edit: getting one with egg moves & 6IV soon~


----------



## NessCuddles

You missed my post XD I asked if you could draw my mayor and beau if I was to commission and i forgot i also have a shiny mew too still i think..


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> VULPIX
> how do you ahve so many shinys man you cheater
> jk apparently it's easy to get shiny's in black??


well it gets easier with each game. i didn't buy black 2 so i have all this time till XY to work on black.


----------



## NessCuddles

I got a lvl 100 shiny mew >w<


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Lol the freebies are not full pictures guys! Literally just lil sketches when i need a break lol



OHO
I was gonna say
No bruh you're defs getting paid
I will break into your town and leave my inheritance on your doorstep



> because your name is pokemanz bruh and dude we had a very touching convo about your gay characters.



Oh riiiight
Yes the death of the world was very touching~
My favorite part tbh


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> OHO
> I was gonna say
> No bruh you're defs getting paid
> I will break into your town and leave my inheritance on your doorstep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh riiiight
> Yes the death of the world was very touching~
> My favorite part tbh



The death of the world was my fav part.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> I got a lvl 100 shiny mew >w<



HOLY MOLY
!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> well it gets easier with each game. i didn't buy black 2 so i have all this time till XY to work on black.



Really? I've had no luck in xy yet breeding shiny sigh

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinyfire said:


> pff
> 
> i'll see if i can snag one for you then! no need for art in return xD
> 
> edit: getting one with egg moves & 6IV soon~



!! NO I must do soemthing in return!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nessiechan said:


> You missed my post XD I asked if you could draw my mayor and beau if I was to commission and i forgot i also have a shiny mew too still i think..



I did??/ I'm so sorry! 
Oh no i did reply though ti might not have posted.
I said I can do headshots for much cheaper than full bodies!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Are you looking for level 100? I have it but if you take nessie's it k


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> I did??/ I'm so sorry!
> Oh no i did reply though ti might not have posted.
> I said I can do headshots for much cheaper than full bodies!



Oh ok~ well I can prob do that since i would just prop the head anyways for my avi  how much would it be?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> The death of the world was my fav part.



Ikr then the world explodes and they're left floating away on a platform
_"Do not fear my sweet, I have been waiting for a moment like this..."_


----------



## NessCuddles

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are you looking for level 100? I have it but if you take nessie's it k



Oh, I just saw your post. I only mentioned I had a shiny mew because I forgot about it earlier and I would of given shiny eeveelutions but I cant and I got no tbt/bells atm so it was the only thing I could offer XD but you just reminded me but you can give her your shiny mew if you really need c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nessiechan said:


> Oh, I just saw your post. I only mentioned I had a shiny mew because I forgot about it earlier and I would of given shiny eeveelutions but I cant and I got no tbt/bells atm so it was the only thing I could offer XD but you just reminded me but you can give her your shiny mew if you really need c:



Nahh it's cool! If she still needs that delaphox (pretty sure delphox) I'll just give my shiny one c:


----------



## NessCuddles

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Nahh it's cool! If she still needs that delaphox (pretty sure delphox) I'll just give my shiny one c:



Alright :3


----------



## Finnian

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are you looking for level 100? I have it but if you take nessie's it k



yes a level 100 shiny mew will def buy a picture tbh. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Nahh it's cool! If she still needs that delaphox (pretty sure delphox) I'll just give my shiny one c:



cough chibi.hoshi just gave me a shiny fennekin with 6 perfect IVS
;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ikr then the world explodes and they're left floating away on a platform
> _"Do not fear my sweet, I have been waiting for a moment like this..."_



and they float together through space and time and SURPRISE BECOME THE FIRST DOCTORS PARENTS??
All this time, it was just a Dr. Who fanfic.


----------



## NessCuddles

Then I will definetly offer my lvl 100 shiny mew if the other person doesnt mind  ill apply when you have room XD can you only do my mayor and beau with just the head or whatever tho? just wondering, I need to think about what I want

- - - Post Merge - - -

If the other person really wants the pic tho I can find another way ^^


----------



## Finnian

*Feel free to ignore this*
very important update:
Emily and I went touring today. We made touring outfits.
Also just pictures of me hitting things but they are so funny to me and this is my shop so I am posting them feel free to ignore this:


Spoiler:  nsfw not kidding pls dont look I'm seriously not kidding it cusses.


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> *Feel free to ignore this*
> very important update:
> Emily and I went touring today. We made touring outfits.
> Also just pictures of me hitting things but they are so funny to me and this is my shop so I am posting them feel free to ignore this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  nsfw not kidding pls dont look I'm seriously not kidding it cusses.



Totallydidntignore, Dat Kapp'n song dohhh


----------



## Finnian

Nessiechan said:


> Then I will definetly offer my lvl 100 shiny mew if the other person doesnt mind  ill apply when you have room XD can you only do my mayor and beau with just the head or whatever tho? just wondering, I need to think about what I want
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If the other person really wants the pic tho I can find another way ^^



I'll be closing until at least the first of April because of conventions and stuff and basically until May, I won't be doing very many more commissions, maybe just here and there rip.
;v;
I have a lot of cons I'm selling at coming up here pretty quickly.


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> I'll be closing until at least the first of April because of conventions and stuff and basically until May, I won't be doing very many more commissions, maybe just here and there rip.
> ;v;
> I have a lot of cons I'm selling at coming up here pretty quickly.



Awww :/ Then I might have to find another artist, that sucks QAQ


----------



## Finnian

Nessiechan said:


> Awww :/ Then I might have to find another artist, that sucks QAQ



I'll be opening soon for new slots though!
I'm hoping to finish all of these and get my slots open again before the 15th. ;v;


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> I'll be opening soon for new slots though!
> I'm hoping to finish all of these and get my slots open again before the 15th. ;v;



Wish I could submit now  A new game is coming out at the end of the month and I will totally be into that instead of animal crossing XD


----------



## Finnian

Nessiechan said:


> Wish I could submit now  A new game is coming out at the end of the month and I will totally be into that instead of animal crossing XD



;v;
I have too many people wanting to reserve, unfortunately.


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> I have too many people wanting to reserve, unfortunately.



Its okay, I understand. We all love your art style XD but maybe I'll come back once you're open. Like I said I might not even be on this forum that much in april because of that new game lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk we'll see c: ty for answering my questions doh


----------



## Finnian

Nessiechan said:


> Its okay, I understand. We all love your art style XD but maybe I'll come back once you're open. Like I said I might not even be on this forum that much in april because of that new game lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Idk we'll see c: ty for answering my questions doh



I hope you are! can i ask what game is coming out??


----------



## NessCuddles

Finnian said:


> I hope you are! can i ask what game is coming out??



Story of seasons XD


----------



## Mercedes

Hey hey did you ever get them in larger refs I sent you


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> Hey hey did you ever get them in larger refs I sent you



yep! I'm lining your picture now! I put your name under my new handy dandy "working on" thing yay!!


----------



## boujee

What no!
I still want to pay, no freebie
 (?▽`ʃƪ)


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> What no!
> I still want to pay, no freebie
> (?▽`ʃƪ)



;v; just sketches, when I have time and wanna do something. Not full pictures!


----------



## boujee

Oooh 
You spoil me ꒰♡ˊ͈ ु꒳ ूˋ͈꒱.⑅ ty


----------



## KainAronoele

WHAT. I'm on freebies too?? :0 I never looked cuz I didn't expect to be, but passing it wanting to see your shnazzy updates, I saw.
You're so nice ; ^; even just for a sketch, eeep ~


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> WHAT. I'm on freebies too?? :0 I never looked cuz I didn't expect to be, but passing it wanting to see your shnazzy updates, I saw.
> You're so nice ; ^; even just for a sketch, eeep ~



yeah yuh mang
O COURSE YOU ARE.
A lot fo peopel are but I forgot who I need to put and ugh


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> yeah yuh mang
> O COURSE YOU ARE.
> A lot fo peopel are but I forgot who I need to put and ugh



Well thank youuuu :3
Oh, oh I know..
You forgot deerui HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA... Just kidding . _____.


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Well thank youuuu :3
> Oh, oh I know..
> You forgot deerui HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA... Just kidding . _____.



you terrible person you


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> you terrible person you



I'm sorry. I had to mention China-girl..


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> .



omfg u r so meanu
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v;


Whyyyy?! I think everyone in China can see her name by nowww D:


----------



## Pokemanz

I think the next step is to create some obscene graphics so her name can get even bigger


----------



## Finnian

I;M GOING TO NOW. i have some of the worst fonts ever


----------



## Hyoshido

Am I doing this right? I hope I'm doing this right!!

Finnian da mvp


----------



## Finnian

no hyogo is you buttmunch

and guys go look, it's a beauty


----------



## Hyoshido

bruh, fite me, u da best and u kno it!

also rip deerui lmao, SHE GOTTA PAY NOOOOW


----------



## Finnian

i will fite you bruh, just gotta level up my pokepans.

and it's a beauty next step is to add a black background.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Streaming is on.


----------



## Eldin

So... I accidentally booted up my mayor after days of plot resetting. ;-; _sigh_ this game makes me super OCD I stg

On the upside, I can trade now. c; I found another 11 blue hydrangea and 1 white azalea, plus the ones I've set aside for you. I'm at work but may be able to trade later? Or tomorrow, I should be around~


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> So... I accidentally booted up my mayor after days of plot resetting. ;-; _sigh_ this game makes me super OCD I stg
> 
> On the upside, I can trade now. c; I found another 11 blue hydrangea and 1 white azalea, plus the ones I've set aside for you. I'm at work but may be able to trade later? Or tomorrow, I should be around~



I'm good anytime! I have no life!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I'm good anytime! I have no life!



Same here bruh


----------



## Eldin

Finnian said:


> I'm good anytime! I have no life!



Aha me neither~

I'm pretty disgusted with my game right now so tomorrow would probably be better, I won't be home from work for a bit anyways. So I'll shoot you a VM when I'm online. c:


----------



## KainAronoele

Lol, we started something for a bit there xD
OMG, great font xDDDD
^^^^^^


----------



## Amilee

i have to say your new portrait option is amazing  i love it!


----------



## Pokemanz

This thread was pretty quiet today...
Needs more Finnian imo


----------



## Finnian

Yeah sorry I was being a butthole and not doin anyhing. I seriously dont even know what i did today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> i have to say your new portrait option is amazing  i love it!



Thank you!
i worked really hard on it cry


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Yeah sorry I was being a butthole and not doin anyhing. I seriously dont even know what i did today



D:
When you're not doing anything you should be posting here entertaining your many many many many MANY fans.
Of which I am one.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> D:
> When you're not doing anything you should be posting here entertaining your many many many many MANY fans.
> Of which I am one.



I KNOW but i get overwhelmed and shut down and see comments and then I get all sad because I dont have the energy to respond and it's a vicious cycle mang

- - - Post Merge - - -

hwo does that sogn we all sang in elementary school go?
i don't wanna be a blah blah
I don't wanna be a duck
so I just shake my butt??

I know that's wrong it's bugging me


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> hwo does that sogn we all sang in elementary school go?
> i don't wanna be a blah blah
> I don't wanna be a duck
> so I just shake my butt??
> 
> I know that's wrong it's bugging me



This. This is why I get up in the morning
This is why I love you <3


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> This. This is why I get up in the morning
> This is why I love you <3



See i'm doing it again.
I've looked at your reply like 6 times and was like "I should reply but im just a sad swag bag"
im havign a weird day


----------



## kassie

Feel better, Britt. c: I have weird days like that all the time.

Me, on those days:


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Feel better, Britt. c: I have weird days like that all the time.
> 
> Me, on those days:



same rn tbh


ANYONE WANNA WATCH ME STREAM?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> same rn tbh
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANNA WATCH ME STREAM?



If you're up for it, would love to watch :3 And bluh I know weird days, haven't had them in awhile >:


----------



## Finnian

Hokay streaming!


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch!


----------



## kassie

Wowowow so cute! I like the pants.. leggings.. things. :>


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Wowowow so cute! I like the pants.. leggings.. things. :>



Wow! Thank you! I worked really hard on that bunny sigh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

The whole pic is stunning<3


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> The whole pic is stunning<3



yo its actually you that is a real beauty


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> yo its actually you that is a real beauty



Nup Dx You are the truest of beauties, Britt! I am a sham 8'D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nup Dx You are the truest of beauties, Britt! I am a sham 8'D



whoa look!
A true beauty. A stallion among donkey, that's you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> whoa look!
> A true beauty. A stallion among donkey, that's you.



But behold! The most beautiful rose has bloomed among ordinary flowers, that'd be you!
I can continue this huhu xD


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> But behold! The most beautiful rose has bloomed among ordinary flowers, that'd be you!
> I can continue this huhu xD



Twas a dark and stormy night when all the clouds rolled in. Hungry, thirsty, twas I. As I wade my way to the kitchen in search of some food and beverage, _!!CRASH!!_ Twas the thunder! Woe! I looked out my window, nothing but rain and sorrow. I proceeded to make my way back to my chamber, sandwich in hand, drink in the other. Alas, my chamber. Seems it was only moments ago that I had her.. But moments are fleeting. Time is fleeting. _CRASH_!! The storm was entering full swing now as I remembered my sweet Kitten. Woe was me. For, she, the sweetest, most beautiful Kairi, had gone. She was NO MORE. Was so long ago that she came, but from where? And where did she go? Where did she come from? 
How would I get her back, once more, cotton eye'd joe?

(⌐■_■)

- - - Post Merge - - -

your move hombre


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian you ****ing nerd

I love you lmao


----------



## Finnian

hyogo ur the ****ing nerd, you nerd

lol love you bruh.
I AM SLEEP NOW.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Twas a dark and stormy night when all the clouds rolled in. Hungry, thirsty, twas I. As I wade my way to the kitchen in search of some food and beverage, _!!CRASH!!_ Twas the thunder! Woe! I looked out my window, nothing but rain and sorrow. I proceeded to make my way back to my chamber, sandwich in hand, drink in the other. Alas, my chamber. Seems it was only moments ago that I had her.. But moments are fleeting. Time is fleeting. _CRASH_!! The storm was entering full swing now as I remembered my sweet Kitten. Woe was me. For, she, the sweetest, most beautiful Kairi, had gone. She was NO MORE. Was so long ago that she came, but from where? And where did she go? Where did she come from?
> How would I get her back, once more, cotton eye'd joe?
> 
> (⌐■_■)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> your move hombre



10/10!

One day yonder, I was strolling on my garden walkway; came across a necklace in my path. It was a glimmer and shimmer with sparkle and shine, all I knew was I remembered what long ago what once was mine...Britt! Where hast thou gone? I took the beautiful piece of jewelry and held fast in mine own hands; upon that necklace were rubies as red as blood, sapphires as blue as the shining ocean. Nestled among them was a Diamond polished to perfection, "Ah, my precious Finnian, where have you gone?" Kairi sighed heavily emotional. Not long after, she dozed off dreaming the most beautiful dreams all whilst hoping her beloved would return.....

Huehue!

Sleep well lol ;D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> 10/10!
> 
> One day yonder, I was strolling on my garden walkway; came across a necklace in my path. It was a glimmer and shimmer with sparkle and shine, all I knew was I remembered what long ago what once was mine...Britt! Where hast thou gone? I took the beautiful piece of jewelry and held fast in mine own hands; upon that necklace were rubies as red as blood, sapphires as blue as the shining ocean. Nestled among them was a Diamond polished to perfection, "Ah, my precious Finnian, where have you gone?" Kairi sighed heavily emotional. Not long after, she dozed off dreaming the most beautiful dreams all whilst hoping her beloved would return.....
> 
> Huehue!
> 
> Sleep well lol ;D



i shall retort something fierce tomorrow mang watch urself

- - - Post Merge - - -

and by tomorrow i mean today, as it is 3:40am


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> i shall retort something fierce tomorrow mang watch urself



Bah, you shall see my prowess as well O_O hehehe *cackles*


----------



## Mercedes

ITS PEEFECT ITS PERFECT YES YES YES OMFG SO GLAD I WAITED OMG YES YOUR THE BEST I LOVE YOU OMG YES ITS PERFECT D
(Also I would love an icon)


----------



## Margot

Name: Margot
IRL or Bell:Bell . 
Couple or Single: Single
Payment: 600tbt or more if preferred. 
References:
 
Comments: Ice princess. Avatar size?


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Luckypinch!



That makes me think of the super cute/creepy bunny from FNAF... Is that who it is? o -o
Super awesome either way!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, It's Bonnie from FNAF, everyone's favorite furry trash ._.


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> ITS PEEFECT ITS PERFECT YES YES YES OMFG SO GLAD I WAITED OMG YES YOUR THE BEST I LOVE YOU OMG YES ITS PERFECT D
> (Also I would love an icon)



Yeah i'll make that sometime today!
IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE IT!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> Name: Margot
> IRL or Bell:Bell .
> Couple or Single: Single
> Payment: 600tbt or more if preferred.
> References:View attachment 86588
> Comments: Ice princess. Avatar size?



Cute mayor! Unfortunately, I'm not open at the open!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> That makes me think of the super cute/creepy bunny from FNAF... Is that who it is? o -o
> Super awesome either way!!



lol yeah you are right, that is who it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Yes, It's Bonnie from FNAF, everyone's favorite furry trash ._.



hyogo's favorite furry trash, actually.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Cute mayor! Unfortunately, *I'm not open at the open!*


Not open at the open! Then are you closed at the open? Or closed at the closed?!?! O _O



Hyogo said:


> Yes, It's Bonnie from FNAF, everyone's favorite furry trash ._.



Ok, I'm confused about the 2 bunnies. I thought Bonnie was this bunny.




Is the more blue one like, a remake/replacement of that one, or does the one above have a totally different name, and I'm just a stupid confused f***?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Not open at the open! Then are you closed at the open? Or closed at the closed?!?! O _O
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm confused about the 2 bunnies. I thought Bonnie was this bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the more blue one like, a remake/replacement of that one, or does the one above have a totally different name, and I'm just a stupid confused f***?



never open at the open lol. 

yeah the one i drew is toy bonnie





OMG YOU HAVENT PLAYED THEMM??
I am literally in love with this game. this guy is a master storyteller tbh


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> never open at the open lol.
> 
> yeah the one i drew is toy bonnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG YOU HAVENT PLAYED THEMM??
> I am literally in love with this game. this guy is a master storyteller tbh



Damn...

Omg, ok, so it's just like a more girly/creepy version of the original Bonnie...?
No, haven't played them, I'd get the **** scared outta me xD I have watched several Youtubers play it though, lol. I feel better when I have 'someone' to get scared with me, hehe..


----------



## Pokemanz

KainAronoele said:


> No, haven't played them, I'd get the **** scared outta me xD



^This. I guarantee it would like scar me for life one way or another.


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> ^This. I guarantee it would like scar me for life one way or another.



Seriously will first few times you watch them, if you're as paranoid and a scaredy cat like I am, but once you've seen like 20 different vids of them, it's more of just a flinch in certain jump scares.

Just... never watch them right before bed... you get scared with each eye opening, or turning over there will be one right there....


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> hyogo's favorite furry trash, actually.


glares @ u

fite me


----------



## Pokemanz

KainAronoele said:


> Seriously will first few times you watch them, if you're as paranoid and a scaredy cat like I am, but once you've seen like 20 different vids of them, it's more of just a flinch in certain jump scares.
> 
> Just... never watch them right before bed... you get scared with each eye opening, or turning over there will be one right there....



Oh yes, I will definitely be scarred. For life.
Animatronics have always freaked me out in general.
So I've just completely avoided the FNAF wave


----------



## roroselle

Finny!! It came out sooo good *applaud* lol

FNAF is like slender man to a whole notha level
I love getting scared lol adrenaline yo


----------



## Finnian

@all
It's so fun though!
I really love trying to figure how the story. Literally one of my hobbies


----------



## KainAronoele

Agh, did you hear the we now have to pay taxes on _ALL_ online purchases?
Like, wtf America...


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Agh, did you hear the we now have to pay taxes on _ALL_ online purchases?
> Like, wtf America...



what seriously????


----------



## Shirohibiki

KainAronoele said:


> Agh, did you hear the we now have to pay taxes on _ALL_ online purchases?
> Like, wtf America...



can you elaborate?


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> what seriously????





Shirohibiki said:


> can you elaborate?



Yeah.
From what my dad told me, whenever you buy something online (so like, on ebay or amazon or Etsy or whatever) that is a business, whether an actual store or personally selling something, they now add on taxes ON TOP OF the actual cost and shipping.
So. Say I'ma buy a coat on eBay. The price is $30, plus $5 shipping.. Now the government is adding like... 6.5% tax to the price for you to pay them...
Basically, the government trying to find ways to take more money for themselves.
Apparently they put it to a vote, and everyone said no to it, but congress said yes, so they passed it..


----------



## Shirohibiki

KainAronoele said:


> Yeah.
> From what my dad told me, whenever you buy something online (so like, on ebay or amazon or Etsy or whatever) that is a business, whether an actual store or personally selling something, they now add on taxes ON TOP OF the actual cost and shipping.
> So. Say I'ma buy a coat on eBay. The price is $30, plus $5 shipping.. Now the government is adding like... 6.5% tax to the price for you to pay them...
> Basically, the government trying to find ways to take more money for themselves.
> Apparently they put it to a vote, and everyone said no to it, but congress said yes, so they passed it..



oh, for gods sake. and that wasnt sales tax right? its a completely separate tax? :I sigh......


----------



## KainAronoele

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, for gods sake. and that wasnt sales tax right? its a completely separate tax? :I sigh......



Well, I know some places already had the tax (sales tax) but now they're making EVERY online shop/store have tax.
Idk if it's been put into effect just yet, but it's coming... I was wondering what Etsy meant by there will be new fees added, but that was all they could say atm. Guess that's what they meant.
So dumb..


----------



## Mercedes

When can I pay


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Well, I know some places already had the tax (sales tax) but now they're making EVERY online shop/store have tax.
> Idk if it's been put into effect just yet, but it's coming... I was wondering what Etsy meant by there will be new fees added, but that was all they could say atm. Guess that's what they meant.
> So dumb..



Oh i think storeenvy already had those, which i guess is cool fro me, since I don't sell through etsy.
BUT WHY??
It's soo stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> When can I pay



UHH.
;v;
UHH
I'm so tired and don't wanna do it right now, but in a few hours??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oh, for gods sake. and that wasnt sales tax right? its a completely separate tax? :I sigh......



****ing gay as hell imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> glares @ u
> 
> fite me



hyogo i will TAKE YOU DOWN SMAKC DOWWWNNN


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> hyogo i will TAKE YOU DOWN SMAKC DOWWWNNN


Bruh, that's a Pokemon move

fite me irl u nerd 8(


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Bruh, that's a Pokemon move
> 
> fite me irl u nerd 8(



huehuehue 
fly to america brutha i'll be waiting 
┌(▀Ĺ̯ ▀-͠ )┐


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> huehuehue
> fly to america brutha i'll be waiting
> ┌(▀Ĺ̯ ▀-͠ )┐


ᕦ( ͠? ͜ل ͡?)ᕤ I'll do what it takes to take u out.


----------



## Mercedes

Idek if I'll be online I'll try tho. 4 u


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Oh i think storeenvy already had those, which i guess is cool fro me, since I don't sell through etsy.
> BUT WHY??
> It's soo stupid.



No idea, but imo, the government are just greedy bastards > ___>;


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> 10/10!
> 
> One day yonder, I was strolling on my garden walkway; came across a necklace in my path. It was a glimmer and shimmer with sparkle and shine, all I knew was I remembered what long ago what once was mine...Britt! Where hast thou gone? I took the beautiful piece of jewelry and held fast in mine own hands; upon that necklace were rubies as red as blood, sapphires as blue as the shining ocean. Nestled among them was a Diamond polished to perfection, "Ah, my precious Finnian, where have you gone?" Kairi sighed heavily emotional. Not long after, she dozed off dreaming the most beautiful dreams all whilst hoping her beloved would return.....
> 
> Huehue!
> 
> Sleep well lol ;D



you asked for you, you lil ****

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore—
    While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
“’Tis some visitor,” I muttered, “tapping at my chamber door—
            Only this and nothing more.”

    Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December;
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
    Eagerly I wished the morrow;—vainly I had sought to borrow
    From my books surcease of sorrow—sorrow for the lost Kairi—
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Kairi—
            Nameless here for evermore.

    And the silken, sad, uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me—filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
    So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating
    “’Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door—
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door;—
            This it is and nothing more.”

    Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
“Sir,” said I, “or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
    But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
    And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you”—here I opened wide the door;—
            Darkness there and nothing more.

    Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before;
    But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
    And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, “Kairi?”
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, “Kitten!”—
            Merely this and nothing more.

    Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
    “Surely,” said I, “surely that is something at my window lattice;
      Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore—
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore;—
            ’Tis the wind and nothing more!”

    Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately Raven of the saintly days of yore;
    Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
    But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door—
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door—
            Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
“Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,” I said, “art sure no craven,
Ghastly grim and ancient Raven wandering from the Nightly shore—
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night’s Plutonian shore!”
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”

    Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning—little relevancy bore;
    For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
    Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door—
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
            With such name as “Nevermore.”

    But the Raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
    Nothing farther then he uttered—not a feather then he fluttered—
    Till I scarcely more than muttered “Other friends have flown before—
On the morrow he will leave me, as my Hopes have flown before.”
            Then the bird said “Nevermore.”

    Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
“Doubtless,” said I, “what it utters is its only stock and store
    Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful Disaster
    Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore—
Till the dirges of his Hope that melancholy burden bore
            Of ‘Never—nevermore’.”

    But the Raven still beguiling all my fancy into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door;
    Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
    Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore—
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
            Meant in croaking “Nevermore.”

    This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom’s core;
    This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
    On the cushion’s velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o’er,
But whose velvet-violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o’er,
            She shall press, ah, nevermore!

    Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
    “Wretch,” I cried, “thy God hath lent thee—by these angels he hath sent thee
    Respite—respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Kairi;
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe and forget this lost Kitten!”
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”

    “Prophet!” said I, “thing of evil!—prophet still, if bird or devil!—
Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
    Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted—
    On this home by Horror haunted—tell me truly, I implore—
Is there—is there balm in Gilead?—tell me—tell me, I implore!”
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”

    “Prophet!” said I, “thing of evil!—prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us—by that God we both adore—
    Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
    It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels name Kairi—
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Kairi.”
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”

    “Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!” I shrieked, upstarting—
“Get thee back into the tempest and the Night’s Plutonian shore!
    Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
    Leave my loneliness unbroken!—quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!”
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”

    And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
    And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon’s that is dreaming,
    And the lamp-light o’er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
            Shall be lifted—nevermore!
HMMH

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> No idea, but imo, the government are just greedy bastards > ___>;



lets boston tea party thing whole thing


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> [insanely long novel that proves Finnian is just lying about being lazy all the time because clearly she has time for all that hot mess while ain't nobody else got time]



Holy cheese. I feel like I'm back in school reading from page 488 in our literature books.

Also you see the crab dance video bruh


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Holy cheese. I feel like I'm back in school reading from page 488 in our literature books.
> 
> Also you see the crab dance video bruh



wait what NOOO i am the laziest
and I just edited the raven by poe mang

AND YEAH MANG
those were some sick beats and that's how i dance bruh.
crab got some sick style

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Idek if I'll be online I'll try tho. 4 u



your signature is primo divine


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> lets boston tea party thing whole thing



Let's do eet!!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Let's do eet!!!


----------



## Eldin

Hey there! c: Do you by any chance want to come grab those bush starts? I should be around for like an hour, if not it's cool I'll be around tomorrow too~


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> Hey there! c: Do you by any chance want to come grab those bush starts? I should be around for like an hour, if not it's cool I'll be around tomorrow too~



cough oh yeah i forgot f me.
YEAH lemme go grab my ds

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> Hey there! c: Do you by any chance want to come grab those bush starts? I should be around for like an hour, if not it's cool I'll be around tomorrow too~



HOKAy i'm ready.


----------



## Eldin

Awesome I'll add you~ c: Just let me know when you're gates are open, no rush!


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> Awesome I'll add you~ c: Just let me know when you're gates are open, no rush!



Alright! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay! my gate is opensu


----------



## Eldin

Oh wait what am I saying, would you mind coming over to my town? I have them all spread out. I was mixing you up with another trade haha spacing out.

If not I can put them in my locker, just might take a minute haha


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> Oh wait what am I saying, would you mind coming over to my town? I have them all spread out. I was mixing you up with another trade haha spacing out.
> 
> If not I can put them in my locker, just might take a minute haha



nah mang i can come!

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** I FORGOT THE CHANGE OUT O MY TOURING OUTFIT PLS DONT MAKE FUN OF ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

my fiance made it as a gift for me to tour in pls dont make fun of me cry


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


>


----------



## Eldin

yay tysm again, I loved the outfit btw


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> yay tysm again, I loved the outfit btw



oh man oh man that was my touring outfit
very important for successful touring


----------



## Eldin

aha looks effective! c:

also when you have time to make my pic into an icon, should I look for it in pickups or just in the thread?


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> aha looks effective! c:
> 
> also when you have time to make my pic into an icon, should I look for it in pickups or just in the thread?



i'll put it in pickups!
I need to cook now but I will work on it tnoight!


----------



## Eldin

yay ty! and no rush at all, just thought I'd check. c:


----------



## Finnian

oh just i'll just do it now lol


----------



## Eldin

ahh tysm! c: 

hehehe so adorable ;-;


----------



## Margot

Okay I'll just sub and wait until the open is open


----------



## Finnian

Margot said:


> Okay I'll just sub and wait until the open is open



Yes please do! Open will be open one day!

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol guys if i made adoptables and joined the bandwagon would people buy them???
i just wanna design some characters??
is this any good???




i made a hott base



also emily's dad named our little black kitten crawl, the warrior king


----------



## Hyoshido

yess finnian make them adopts and get RICH.

then we can brofist irl


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> yess finnian make them adopts and get RICH.
> 
> then we can brofist irl



yes yes good plan. irl brofist you send your fist to the usa and i will sned mine to england and our fists will meet half way in the ocean.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WISH I COULD GET RICH IRL i wanna go to england rip


----------



## Eldin

they would definitely sell, super cute! c:

also random question, do you have an etsy shop? or use another site

I am kind of interested in maybe starting on etsy but I'm unsure, need to do a lot more research


----------



## Finnian

*IMPORTANT UPDATE!:*
Okay, so I'm going on hiatus! i really don't want to, but I have a convention in 2 weeks and I haven't done anything for it. I'm also flying to New York next week, and I will be gone this weekend to see my mom. SO, I won't have time to do anything.
For Izzi and snapdragon, I will get yours done before tomorrow night, since you have payed IRL money!

I'm so sorry. My hiatus will end sometime in April sigh.
I may do one here or there, but don't hold your breath???

I will still be on the forums doing stuff though, so feel free to talk to me!

Okay announcement over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> they would definitely sell, super cute! c:
> 
> also random question, do you have an etsy shop? or use another site
> 
> I am kind of interested in maybe starting on etsy but I'm unsure, need to do a lot more research



I use storeenvy! You ahev to pay to post your listings on Esty.


----------



## Hyoshido

O dang that's far bruh but your talents are worth waiting for!!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> O dang that's far bruh but your talents are worth waiting for!!



I know sigh sad sad sad


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> I know sigh sad sad sad


Hugs u

Rip in piece finnians arts


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE!:*
> Okay, so I'm going on hiatus! i really don't want to, but I have a convention in 2 weeks and I haven't done anything for it. I'm also flying to New York next week, and I will be gone this weekend to see my mom. SO, I won't have time to do anything.
> For Izzi and snapdragon, I will get yours done before tomorrow night, since you have payed IRL money!
> 
> I'm so sorry. My hiatus will end sometime in April sigh.
> I may do one here or there, but don't hold your breath???
> 
> I will still be on the forums doing stuff though, so feel free to talk to me!
> 
> Okay announcement over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I use storeenvy! You ahev to pay to post your listings on Esty.



heyyy ill come visit you! i live in NJ after all ;P but i wish you the best of luck and have so much fun on your flight and at the con and stuff!!!


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> heyyy ill come visit you! i live in NJ after all ;P but i wish you the best of luck and have so much fun on your flight and at the con and stuff!!!



we will be on the same time schedule!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Hugs u
> 
> Rip in piece finnians arts



rip


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Pfff enjoy your hiatus!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Enjoy your hiatus, have fun at the con : )


----------



## roroselle

Have an awesome hiatus~~

Get some chicken and rice and shake shack burgers in New York :3
Eating always makes frowns turn upside down (;


----------



## Pokemanz

Have fun at the con bruh
Should be a good time

*screams I LOVE YOU as you ride off into the sunset*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> -snip-









Maqnifique and snape loves it!!!11!!!!


----------



## Finnian

i'm still gonna be ****ing around on this site guys! and the occasional commission when i can cough

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS LOOK AT THINK COOl ASS GRAPHICS THAT POKEMANZ DID
I freaking love it it is so cool everybody look and go to his shopu and buy
I need one of those cool switch pictures in my sig things how do i do that?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> i'm still gonna be ****ing around on this site guys! and the occasional commission when i can cough
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GUYS LOOK AT THINK COOl ASS GRAPHICS THAT POKEMANZ DID
> I freaking love it it is so cool everybody look and go to his shopu and buy
> I need one of those cool switch pictures in my sig things how do i do that?



YOU DID NOT JUST ADVERTISE FOR ME AHHH
Just go HERE and make a thingy.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> YOU DID NOT JUST ADVERTISE FOR ME AHHH
> Just go HERE and make a thingy.



THANKYOU HOMIE MANG


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> i'm still gonna be ****ing around on this site guys! and the occasional commission when i can cough
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GUYS LOOK AT THINK COOl ASS GRAPHICS THAT POKEMANZ DID
> I freaking love it it is so cool everybody look and go to his shopu and buy
> I need one of those cool switch pictures in my sig things how do i do that?



LOOKS AWESOME, POKEMANZ


----------



## Finnian

bumping this b./c why not


----------



## Pokemanz

I will also be a part of this bump.


----------



## Finnian

heckyeaharino


----------



## Finnian

lol i am so honored and grateful that all of you actually want to buy my art. lol u guys are so great and i am just an egg with legs.
ya'll rock okay?
thank you for being so nice to me lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> lol i am so honored and grateful that all of you actually want to buy my art. lol u guys are so great and i am just an egg with legs.
> ya'll rock okay?
> thank you for being so nice to me lol



No, YOU rock with your art and stuffs
lel an egg with legs


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> No, YOU rock with your art and stuffs
> lel an egg with legs



;v; thank you pokenats ;A;
BUT U ROCK


----------



## Eldin

ah have fun in NY! <:


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> ;v; thank you pokenats ;A;
> BUT U ROCK



I may rock
But ur a bigger rock


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> I may rock
> But ur a bigger rock



to quote prince of egypt:

_And the stone that sits on the very top
Of the mountain's mighty face
Does it think it's more important
Than the stones that form the base?_

omg that sounds so rude but it's the best lyrical quote I could think of lol


----------



## EmmaFrost

Hi Finnian you drew for me a long time ago (like last year) and I just wanted to say you're immensely talented and lovely c:
You drew my mayor, but as an actual woman, not a chibi. I still admire it.


----------



## Finnian

Illyana said:


> Hi Finnian you drew for me a long time ago (like last year) and I just wanted to say you're immensely talented and lovely c:
> You drew my mayor, but as an actual woman, not a chibi. I still admire it.



Ah! i saw that the other day and i almost cried b/c I think it's so abd.
I drew you another thing, which i still kind like though!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Finnian said:


> Ah! i saw that the other day and i almost cried b/c I think it's so abd.
> I drew you another thing, which i still kind like though!


I thought it was really special to see an AC mayor personified and your skills are enviable. <3


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE!:*
> Okay, so I'm going on hiatus! i really don't want to, but I have a convention in 2 weeks and I haven't done anything for it. I'm also flying to New York next week, and I will be gone this weekend to see my mom. SO, I won't have time to do anything.
> For Izzi and snapdragon, I will get yours done before tomorrow night, since you have payed IRL money!
> 
> I'm so sorry. My hiatus will end sometime in April sigh.
> I may do one here or there, but don't hold your breath???
> 
> I will still be on the forums doing stuff though, so feel free to talk to me!
> 
> Okay announcement over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I use storeenvy! You ahev to pay to post your listings on Esty.



Ahh good luck on your con Hun ^^ thanks for the update and please don't feel rushed either.
Have a great one c:


----------



## aleshapie

~**Sobbing**~


----------



## Finnian

ME TOO no part of me wants to stop fricking around on this site lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> ME TOO no part of me wants to stop fricking around on this site lol



NO you must continue to frick!
WE WILL FRICK WITH YOU


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> NO you must continue to frick!
> WE WILL FRICK WITH YOU



I WILL BE ON but drawing will be HiastuS until APRIL CRY WHY POKENATS


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I WILL BE ON but drawing will be HiastuS until APRIL CRY WHY POKENATS



SHHH NO TEARS
April isn't that far away tbh
Like it's tomorrow or w/e

Also HiastuS = Pokerus
I dunno why I thought of that
I need sleeppp


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> SHHH NO TEARS
> April isn't that far away tbh
> Like it's tomorrow or w/e
> 
> Also HiastuS = Pokerus
> I dunno why I thought of that
> I need sleeppp



i have 9 eevees from chibi that have pokerus and its beauty


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> i have 9 eevees from chibi that have pokerus and its beauty



You and your eevees 
NO NEW POSTS IN THIS THREAD WHY

On a side note





Whut


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> You and your eevees
> NO NEW POSTS IN THIS THREAD WHY
> 
> On a side note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut



WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!?!


----------



## kassie

It happens when people don't click "confirm" on the little pop up that appears when you give them a wi-fi rating. I just delete them.

Also hi Finnian. c: Still feeling sick?


----------



## Pokemanz

KainAronoele said:


> WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!?!



It means I'm so popular I exceed my inbox. >:3


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> It means I'm so popular I exceed my inbox. >:3



I wish I could do that, my inbox is so small, if I don't delete them daily ppl attack my profile letting me know it's full @ .@


----------



## Kimber

lol wait what?
this si finnian


----------



## Finnian

lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Look who decided to appear today


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Look who decided to appear today



lol sorry i was at my mom's house and geez it is so exhausting god im happy to be back home lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> lol sorry i was at my mom's house and geez it is so exhausting god im happy to be back home lol



Too much mom love for you? I know that feel bruh


----------



## milkyi

Oops your on Hiatus soz


----------



## Finnian

Yuelia said:


> Oops your on Hiatus soz



I WISH I WASNT SIGH


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian goes through an emotional breakthrough to carry on with commissions, but later stubs their toe and goes rip 5ever

rip finnian, we miss u


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Finnian goes through an emotional breakthrough to carry on with commissions, but later stubs their toe and goes rip 5ever
> 
> rip finnian, we miss u



i have a rly bad cough and i keep like hacking things up and it's pretty gross tbh hyogo
send me tea
rip


----------



## milkyi

Finnian said:


> i have a rly bad cough and i keep like hacking things up and it's pretty gross tbh hyogo
> send me tea
> rip



rest in pieces


----------



## Finnian

OMG I OUND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> OMG I OUND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Finnian

WHAT IS THIS???
http://www.mafa.com/Pregnant-Rapunzel-Neck-Surgery


----------



## Hyoshido

what the **** am I even clicking on, it's so pink


----------



## Roselia

Finnian said:


> WHAT IS THIS???
> http://www.mafa.com/Pregnant-Rapunzel-Neck-Surgery








the music is all cute too omg


----------



## Finnian

guys living in utah, this play speaks to me:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> WHAT IS THIS???
> http://www.mafa.com/Pregnant-Rapunzel-Neck-Surgery



ohhh ive heard of that kind of thing before. i think they just take like... a bunch of existing flash games and meld them together, as you can see.


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> ohhh ive heard of that kind of thing before. i think they just take like... a bunch of existing flash games and meld them together, as you can see.



it's my favorite website tbh i've played some of their other games too.


----------



## Finnian

AHHHHH
LOOK AT THIS SNAZZY PIXEL HYOGO MADE FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




everything i wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> AHHHHH
> LOOK AT THIS SNAZZY PIXEL HYOGO MADE FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything i wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That looks amazinggg
Hyogo make me!! xDD


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> AHHHHH
> LOOK AT THIS SNAZZY PIXEL HYOGO MADE FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything i wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I NEED TO GET ONE UGH
But I never know which of my OCs to pick ;v;


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> I NEED TO GET ONE UGH
> But I never know which of my OCs to pick ;v;



lol do yr chicken lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS
im a terrible person and I knocked out 4 slots!
7 was freaking me out!
I put those other 4 on a waitlist, but I may have ya'll reapply when slots are opne. I'm so sorry!


----------



## KainAronoele

Do I have my page length longer or something? o -o This is page 8 for me, lol


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Do I have my page length longer or something? o -o This is page 8 for me, lol



what oh.
yeah i only have 10 posts a page lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Still in a slot yus 



KainAronoele said:


> Do I have my page length longer or something? o -o This is page 8 for me, lol



Same, except it's page 1 for me since I have newest first. xD


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Still in a slot yus
> 
> 
> 
> Same, except it's page 1 for me since I have newest first. xD



damn **** pokenats
how am i supposed to tell ppl where the announcement it i'm too lazy to edit my front page SIGH

- - - Post Merge - - -

so i was selling at comic con this last time and this girl came up and like looked my chibi badges up and down a few times and finally looked at me with this like "how dare you' face and said "Um. Don't you have any strong female characters?"

And i wanted to like idk hit her??
Because, apparently,
wonder woman
starfire
raven
captain marvel
anna
elsa
korra
asami
katara
toph
catwoman
black window
and like 70 really great female characters weren't idk, like strong enough??


she scuffed and walked away when I listed some characters too.
Like, why do people do that (esp some girls).
they come to comic cons like, ready to fight??
Dude, i get that the comic market is predominately male market, but TRUST me, there are a lot of girls who are respected (lol kinda) in the comic community and there are some badass female leads.

Like?? I'm all for equality and girl power, but DANG. Don't attend something that's $150 to get into just to fight with people and make the artists look like ****s.
DANG


----------



## Hyoshido

KainAronoele said:


> That looks amazinggg
> Hyogo make me!! xDD


Buh I'm no good with realistic people!! 8( I mean, I'll give it a shot once I'm open again maybe? I'll just need to mooch through your already existing drawings of you and hope that I can adapt and learn from those.



Pokemanz said:


> I NEED TO GET ONE UGH
> But I never know which of my OCs to pick ;v;


The biggest question is always who to pick, that's why I have like a bazillion choices on my request thread, sobs



Finnian said:


> lol do yr chicken lol


holy **** pokemanz has a chicken? you have no idea how jealous I am, I would LOVE to own chickens!!
otherwise best OC, yep


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> damn **** pokenats
> how am i supposed to tell ppl where the announcement it i'm too lazy to edit my front page SIGH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> so i was selling at comic con this last time and this girl came up and like looked my chibi badges up and down a few times and finally looked at me with this like "how dare you' face and said "Um. Don't you have any strong female characters?"
> 
> And i wanted to like idk hit her??
> Because, apparently,
> wonder woman
> starfire
> raven
> captain marvel
> anna
> elsa
> korra
> asami
> katara
> toph
> catwoman
> black window
> and like 70 really great female characters weren't idk, like strong enough??
> 
> 
> she scuffed and walked away when I listed some characters too.
> Like, why do people do that (esp some girls).
> they come to comic cons like, ready to fight??
> Dude, i get that the comic market is predominately male market, but TRUST me, there are a lot of girls who are respected (lol kinda) in the comic community and there are some badass female leads.
> 
> Like?? I'm all for equality and girl power, but DANG. Don't attend something that's $150 to get into just to fight with people and make the artists look like ****s.
> DANG



Yeah, wtf. That's rude, especially if you had all those xD
Though, I'm only mental aggressive, lol, so if she did that to me and I had all those girls I'd just be like "Well, I thought I had plenty.. Which one do you mean, maybe I can look into it for next time, Idk every strong female character in the world. Only the ones I grew up knowing or found while trying to find something new."
While inside I'd be "YOUUU ****ING *****, YOU WANNA GO?! I PUT ALL THIS WORK INTO MY **** AND YOU DARE ACT LIKE THIS TO ME?!? BETTER BE GLAD THIS IS ONLY IN MY HEAD, OR YOURRR HEAD WOULD BE SHOVED INTO THAT GLASS WINDOW RIGHT NOW. Strong female characters me azz... I have one for you right here! ME."
Just go crazy xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Buh I'm no good with realistic people!! 8( I mean, I'll give it a shot once I'm open again maybe? I'll just need to mooch through your already existing drawings of you and hope that I can adapt and learn from those.



Oh, no. Of course! I always include RL pica and drawings. RL pics are more shown for the specific details like actual hair pattern, eye color, earrings and such I wear or my lip piercings (cuz not many ppl include them if I forget to mention them lol), size ref just in case it matters, etc. Then the pics are to get ideas of what others have done with that info ~


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> And i wanted to like idk hit her??
> Because, apparently,
> wonder woman
> starfire
> raven
> captain marvel
> anna
> elsa
> korra
> asami
> katara
> toph
> catwoman
> *black window*
> and like 70 really great female characters weren't idk, like strong enough??



This made me laugh really hard idk why



Hyogo said:


> holy **** pokemanz has a chicken? you have no idea how jealous I am, I would LOVE to own chickens!!
> otherwise best OC, yep



Yup lol did you see the banner in Finnian's sig
She's actually in my room right now. In her bin in the corner
LAVISH


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> This made me laugh really hard idk why
> 
> 
> 
> Yup lol did you see the banner in Finnian's sig
> She's actually in my room right now. In her bin in the corner
> LAVISH



black *window* is my fav character tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay i need help.
in both of these songs, there are like 4 notes near the beginning that sounds like some song in zelda (majoras mask I think) and it's driving me crazy










LIKE???

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe the song when you get the boss mask and they giants talk to you (god i lvoe that sound they make)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Yeah, wtf. That's rude, especially if you had all those xD
> Though, I'm only mental aggressive, lol, so if she did that to me and I had all those girls I'd just be like "Well, I thought I had plenty.. Which one do you mean, maybe I can look into it for next time, Idk every strong female character in the world. Only the ones I grew up knowing or found while trying to find something new."
> While inside I'd be "YOUUU ****ING *****, YOU WANNA GO?! I PUT ALL THIS WORK INTO MY **** AND YOU DARE ACT LIKE THIS TO ME?!? BETTER BE GLAD THIS IS ONLY IN MY HEAD, OR YOURRR HEAD WOULD BE SHOVED INTO THAT GLASS WINDOW RIGHT NOW. Strong female characters me azz... I have one for you right here! ME."
> Just go crazy xDD



That's basically what i did but she literally just scuffed at me and walked away!!!
god i hate rude people


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> black *window* is my fav character tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> okay i need help.
> in both of these songs, there are like 4 notes near the beginning that sounds like some song in zelda (majoras mask I think) and it's driving me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> maybe the song when you get the boss mask and they giants talk to you (god i lvoe that sound they make)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically what i did but she literally just scuffed at me and walked away!!!
> god i hate rude people


As a HUGE Zelda fan.. I'm ashamed to say I can't figure out where those sounds are from. Maybe the giant part is right..

I do too.
My philosophy - I hate people. I assume girls come into my life just to ruin things for me, until proven wrong. I assume all guys are major douches, until proven wrong. Trust no one, until proven to be able to, for that will be your greatest downfall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, Finn. Did you ever watch One Piece?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> As a HUGE Zelda fan.. I'm ashamed to say I can't figure out where those sounds are from. Maybe the giant part is right..
> 
> I do too.
> My philosophy - I hate people. I assume girls come into my life just to ruin things for me, until proven wrong. I assume all guys are major douches, until proven wrong. Trust no one, until proven to be able to, for that will be your greatest downfall.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey, Finn. Did you ever watch One Piece?



Ehh. i watched it a lil hen i was younger???


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Ehh. i watched it a lil hen i was younger???



Ahh, ok. I'm making a Tony Tony Chopper figurine for a customer, but I'm confused on how his bag is. Not sure if it has a flap or not. And she usually only responds to me like late at night @ .@


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Ahh, ok. I'm making a Tony Tony Chopper figurine for a customer, but I'm confused on how his bag is. Not sure if it has a flap or not. And she usually only responds to me like late at night @ .@



;v;
does this help any??


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> does this help any??



Derp. Yeah, thanks xD
Just a lot of refs I had and that she gave me some had a flap and some didn't, so I was confused.
I'ma guess it does though then


----------



## Finnian

i am so tired.
also, i think after i finish those 3 bell commissions, im moving my bell slots to auction only??
maybe??


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> i am so tired.
> also, i think after i finish those 3 bell commissions, im moving my bell slots to auction only??
> maybe??



NOOOOOO auctions are only for rich snobs
Poor people need love too ;-;


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> NOOOOOO auctions are only for rich snobs
> Poor people need love too ;-;



Speaks the truth!! xD

; ^;


----------



## Gracelia

auctions: do whatever you are able to work with, Finnian! Auctions deefinitely would put less commission stress on you, plus, youre doing one auction piece at avtime versus having slots which could get overwhelming.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gracelia said:


> auctions: do whatever you are able to work with, Finnian! Auctions deefinitely would put less commission stress on you, plus, youre doing one auction piece at avtime versus having slots which could get overwhelming.



I agree with this, yup : )


----------



## Finnian

;v; 
GUYSSS
yeah less stress will be good for awhile sicne i have several months of straight conventioning coming up lol

and pokemanz u have a slot and are meme budds.
KAIN I WILL DRAW U PICTURES LOL


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> GUYSSS
> yeah less stress will be good for awhile sicne i have several months of straight conventioning coming up lol
> 
> and pokemanz u have a slot and are meme budds.
> KAIN I WILL DRAW U PICTURES LOL



YYYAAAAAYYY!! WOOTWOOT!
You should come to convention that's in NC, we could like, hang out o vo


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> YYYAAAAAYYY!! WOOTWOOT!
> You should come to convention that's in NC, we could like, hang out o vo



!! I'd love to (but i'd need a place to stay tbh) also reg is closed for this year SIGH
but MAYBE NEXT YEARRR??
and yeah we could totes hang out ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao im gonna sleep for like an hour or two lol im so tired i could die


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> !! I'd love to (but i'd need a place to stay tbh) also reg is closed for this year SIGH
> but MAYBE NEXT YEARRR??
> and yeah we could totes hang out ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lmao im gonna sleep for like an hour or two lol im so tired i could die



Well, hopefully I'll be in Canada by next year xD but maybe could meet at the NY one next year :3

NAP WELL!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Well, hopefully I'll be in Canada by next year xD but maybe could meet at the NY one next year :3
> 
> NAP WELL!!



i wanna be in canada so bad sigh lol
OMG I WANNA DO A NEW YORK CITY CON SO BAD lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ill probably be in california for sustainable work by next year lol


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i wanna be in canada so bad sigh lol
> OMG I WANNA DO A NEW YORK CITY CON SO BAD lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and ill probably be in california for sustainable work by next year lol



WOULD BE SO COOL!!
I've only done small things, like local Art Walks or when I was still in school we had an AP Art Show where the AP students could sell stuff there. Everyone else was so much better than me though, so I never sold much there.

Caliiii, that heat though. Bleck


----------



## KainAronoele

OMG
Look at what kyukon made me!! 





If we still do our auction, I'm wanting to use this one as my character/cover-about me whatever post. If you'd like, should ask her to do one of you/an OC of yours :3 it's only $3 ~


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> OMG
> Look at what kyukon made me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we still do our auction, I'm wanting to use this one as my character/cover-about me whatever post. If you'd like, should ask her to do one of you/an OC of yours :3 it's only $3 ~



OMG ITS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmm. i just freaking _love_ it when my cousins post anti-gay bull**** *JUST* to hurt me.
I hate mormons so much.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Mmm. i just freaking _love_ it when my cousins post anti-gay bull**** *JUST* to hurt me.
> I hate mormons so much.



I HATE people like that.
If you don't like it that's your opinion. Don't make others feel bad about it.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> OMG ITS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mmm. i just freaking _love_ it when my cousins post anti-gay bull**** *JUST* to hurt me.
> I hate mormons so much.



We have someone in our family that's a mormon.. like what Pokemanz said, they post their views on EVERYTHING you write and it's super rude and annoying..


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm pretty sure my Dad would try to do Anti-gay things if he found out I was bi, lmao.


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> We have someone in our family that's a mormon.. like what Pokemanz said, they post their views on EVERYTHING you write and it's super rude and annoying..



i hate mormons so much smh
;;A;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I'm pretty sure my Dad would try to do Anti-gay things if he found out I was bi, lmao.



bring home like the biggest manly man gay dude ever and have him whip out his **** and then your dad will know the pain of being bi.
nobody can resist big man pen.
even emily has admitted to wanting some **** go i want some **** right now. god im not even 100% gay, only like 33% why is he hatin


what is _wrong_ with me??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I HATE people like that.
> If you don't like it that's your opinion. Don't make others feel bad about it.



right??
He posted it JUST to spite me, i'm sure.


----------



## KainAronoele

They're the shame of us all


----------



## Finnian

i had like $500 yesterday dn i had to get a root canal and my dad in law just had to transfer us $150 b/c TOOTH
and im so hungry and i'v eaten today is 3 chocolate covered gummy bears.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> They're the shame of us all



my entire family is mormon sigh

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still need to get a crown

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my $400 hasn't come in from a thing i did in February and i have to LEAVE AGIN tonight to drive 5 hours to my bro in laws place and everything kinda sucks rn lmao


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i had like $500 yesterday dn i had to get a root canal and my dad in law just had to transfer us $150 b/c TOOTH
> and im so hungry and i'v eaten today is 3 chocolate covered gummy bears.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> my entire family is mormon sigh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i still need to get a crown
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and my $400 hasn't come in from a thing i did in February and i have to LEAVE AGIN tonight to drive 5 hours to my bro in laws place and everything kinda sucks rn lmao



So much money duuuude. I've only saved up $900 in like a year and a half xD
You make some good muulah ~
And omg that sucks


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> So much money duuuude. I've only saved up $900 in like a year and a half xD
> You make some good muulah ~
> And omg that sucks



like you would think that, but we have bills sigh.
$300 for insurance
$75 for ring
$200 to pay mom back
and we owe like $240 to emily's dad now.
and it just adds up and we also eat a lot???
and i haven't saved a dime or this wedding.
;A;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> like you would think that, but we have bills sigh.
> $300 for insurance
> $75 for ring
> $200 to pay mom back
> and we owe like $240 to emily's dad now.
> and it just adds up and we also eat a lot???
> and i haven't saved a dime or this wedding.
> ;A;



Oh, yeah.. damn.
No wonder you go to so many cons xD


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> like you would think that, but we have bills sigh.
> $300 for insurance
> $75 for ring
> $200 to pay mom back
> and we owe like $240 to emily's dad now.
> and it just adds up and we also eat a lot???
> and i haven't saved a dime or this wedding.
> ;A;



That money though tho doe dough


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> That money though tho doe dough



soidjfoisndfinsidf 
nooooooo.
;A;
i also travel a lot and that takes cha ching.


----------



## Finnian

first day of this con is over and we made back all our money at a 350 person convention.
god dang im so tired
butts i cant wait until i can **** around on this animal crossing forum again.

oh yeah the con is fannatiku fest in st. geroge, utah.
if any of ya'll are there you can get a free thing
i'm the fat girl surrounded by chibis lol


----------



## alesha

How many BUMPs can we do a day?


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> i'm the fat girl surrounded by chibis lol


Finnian pls, I'm happy to be the fat girl and everything but you look hella fine as a chibi that's around me. 8(

Wish I could srsly go though but lmao brit ***


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Finnian pls, I'm happy to be the fat girl and everything but you look hella fine as a chibi that's around me. 8(
> 
> Wish I could srsly go though but lmao brit ***



fly to usa today and save $500 if you book now!
true



i finished all my overnight commissions and im so tired





lol these are so bad and idc bc im too tired


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> fly to usa today and save $500 if you book now!
> true
> 
> 
> 
> i finished all my overnight commissions and im so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol these are so bad and idc bc im too tired



What? no! these are the cutest chibis EVER! TT_TT No lie dude! Also get some rest if you can, never good to be tired : (


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> fly to usa today and save $500 if you book now!
> true


But I only have like ?1,000 in my bank, I gotta save up!! (even though I don't work and I still live with a parent lmao)
How do I un-britify myself?

Also nooo, those chibs are sexcellent, u can draw even when ur tired and it's crazy gud.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> But I only have like ?1,000 in my bank, I gotta save up!! (even though I don't work and I still live with a parent lmao)
> How do I un-britify myself?
> 
> Also nooo, those chibs are sexcellent, u can draw even when ur tired and it's crazy gud.



f u i have like $75 bucks to my name, which is like 50 queen money.
lmao r u saving up for meme surgery ool (what the hell is meme surgery??)

HOW DO I UN HYOGOYAN MYSELF??
oh by the way i have some sweet vmemes coming yr way here's one to start with:





- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> What? no! these are the cutest chibis EVER! TT_TT No lie dude! Also get some rest if you can, never good to be tired : (



THANKKKK
ppl really liek my lil chibis at cons ! my company made like $500 off of them alone yesterday at a 300 person con!!
;v;


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> f u i have like $75 bucks to my name, which is like 50 queen money.
> lmao r u saving up for meme surgery ool (what the hell is meme surgery??)
> 
> HOW DO I UN HYOGOYAN MYSELF??
> oh by the way i have some sweet vmemes coming yr way here's one to start with


Rip Finnian, you'll hopefully get hella cash soon!
Yes, so I can become an actual dog with human hands and feet, it'd be so amazing, I'd be like The Enforcer.

Once you become a Hyogoyan, you're done for, can't be changed bro 8( unless u draw NSFW Waluigi art.
OH YES, I CAN'T WAIT TO MEME WITH YOU!!


----------



## deerui

Hyogo said:


> But I only have like ?1,000 in my bank, I gotta save up!! (even though I don't work and I still live with a parent lmao)
> How do I un-britify myself?
> 
> Also nooo, those chibs are sexcellent, u can draw even when ur tired and it's crazy gud.



I only have $90 ; v ;;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> fly to usa today and save $500 if you book now!
> true
> 
> 
> 
> i finished all my overnight commissions and im so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol these are so bad and idc bc im too tired



What. What. I need to get one of these cuties ; ^; omg


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> fly to usa today and save $500 if you book now!
> true
> 
> 
> 
> i finished all my overnight commissions and im so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol these are so bad and idc bc im too tired



Holy sh!t, those are adorable af! ;o; Ugh, I want one of those cutie patootie chibis. XD


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> i finished all my overnight commissions and im so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol these are so bad and idc bc im too tired



THESE ARE ADORBZ AF I NEED ONE NOW


----------



## Finnian

YOOO htank u guys!!
the grimjow or whatever was stolen yesterday so someone didn't get their commission (sigh)
i keep yawning, then coughing it's miserable.


----------



## Finnian

lol if i did like 150tbt commissions of those lil chibi guys would peeps buy them???
(i use a base cough i've literally drawn like 250 different characters so i gave up a lil)


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> lol if i did like 150tbt commissions of those lil chibi guys would peeps buy them???
> (i use a base cough i've literally drawn like 250 different characters so i gave up a lil)



Omfg, yesss!! I would definitely buy one! : )


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> lol if i did like 150tbt commissions of those lil chibi guys would peeps buy them???
> (i use a base cough i've literally drawn like 250 different characters so i gave up a lil)



Yes yes yes yes yes yes YES


----------



## KainAronoele

I'D BUY LIKE 20!!
There goes my auction money


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> lol if i did like 150tbt commissions of those lil chibi guys would peeps buy them???
> (i use a base cough i've literally drawn like 250 different characters so i gave up a lil)


Go nuts for it bae, I'd pay you in dongers. ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Go nuts for it bae, I'd pay you in dongers. ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ



nobody wants ur dongers


----------



## Finnian

computertrash said:


> nobody wants ur dongers



hyogo dongers are most perfect dongers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Go nuts for it bae, I'd pay you in dongers. ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ



pay me in memes

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I'D BUY LIKE 20!!
> There goes my auction money



!!!???
Noo kain u have one for free bc u r a babe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes yes YES



maybe i should then but only if i get hotdogs

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Omfg, yesss!! I would definitely buy one! : )



!!! YA'LL!!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> !!!???
> Noo kain u have one for free bc u r a babe



O ____O ASDJGHOGH
I love you ; ^;


----------



## ATotsSpot

I would buy a ton of them.


----------



## Hyoshido

SPAM BUMPS UR THREAD.
We ready to party, Finnian? We like to party!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ohmigosh you art is adorbz *0* 
I have a question, would you be able to draw Foxy from FNAF? lol :3


----------



## deerui

Finnian said:


> !!!???
> Noo kain u have one for free bc u r a babe



o-oh


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> lol if i did like 150tbt commissions of those lil chibi guys would peeps buy them???
> (i use a base cough i've literally drawn like 250 different characters so i gave up a lil)



i don't have a lot of tbt but i'd gently stare at them.


----------



## Finnian

*Evee said:


> Ohmigosh you art is adorbz *0*
> I have a question, would you be able to draw Foxy from FNAF? lol :3



;v;
im working on that set rn.
They'll be in my rl store soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> i don't have a lot of tbt but i'd gently stare at them.



good plan 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> SPAM BUMPS UR THREAD.
> We ready to party, Finnian? We like to party!



I SHOWED THAT TO MY IN-LAWS AND THEY CANT STOP TALKING ABOUT IT
send me more videos pls!!!
****

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> I would buy a ton of them.



;v;


----------



## Finnian

I finished my FNAF 1 chibi badge set lol yay


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> I finished my FNAF 1 chibi badge set lol yay



Holy ****, those are so adorable! ;A; <33


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> Holy ****, those are so adorable! ;A; <33



i have like 250+ characters and have made liek 12,000 badges.
now im adding more.
this is never ending.

BUT THANK YOU!!


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> i have like 250+ characters and have made liek 12,000 badges.
> now im adding more.
> this is never ending.
> 
> BUT THANK YOU!!



omg! o.o 

I WANNA SEE THEM ALL!


----------



## KainAronoele

So cute ; ^; I really wanna see Mangle


----------



## MC4pros

KainAronoele said:


> So cute ; ^; I really wanna see Mangle



omg, yess~ 
mangle all the way~


----------



## Finnian

I;m gonna dot he toy set too!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the hell I applied to A-Kon in the first 5 seconds. I freakin timed it.
And I'm not vene on the waitlist.

i'm legit crying.
God I cry so much.
I was really excited.
Seriously I'm so freaking close to my breaking point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I even got a texas tax id number.


----------



## azukitan

Might see you there, assuming I don't work that weekend 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, I totally read that wrong ;A; Waaahhh, is there absolutely no chance of you attending now?


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> Might see you there, assuming I don't work that weekend 8)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, I totally read that wrong ;A; Waaahhh, is there absolutely no chance of you attending now?



SIGH no. I cnt go if I cant sell. ;A;


----------



## Finnian

CHIRPO
here's a wip SOB




i havent draw the hands yet SIGH


----------



## Finnian

coming out of hiatus shortly to work on RLC.
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

That's so beautiful!!


----------



## Pokemanz

YES FINALLY MORE NEW ART TO BEHOLD


----------



## Shirohibiki

I SAW MY NAME AND HAD NO IDEA WHAT WAS GOING ON AHHHHHHH OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS screams//////

i generally tend not to like wips as a sidenote, BUT IF YOU NEED TO SHOW ME THATS TOTALLY FINE ILU SMOOCH


----------



## Alix

*full body single character*

do you still accept requests for this type of art? if so could i get one like this but grumpier:


Spoiler: NOI NOI











and for a referance here you go:


Spoiler: NOI NOI
















View attachment 88618










and paying with shiny pokemon? yes yes, right.


----------



## Finnian

omg that skin took 3 hours to color sigh





- - - Post Merge - - -

i forgot her glasses.
ucking **** balls

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alix said:


> do you still accept requests for this type of art? if so could i get one like this but grumpier:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NOI NOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for a referance here you go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NOI NOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and paying with shiny pokemon? yes yes, right.



;v; I'm actually ull rn. ;v;
BUT I WILL BE OPEN AGAIN FOR BUSINESS IN MAY!


----------



## Shirohibiki

sweats profusely

I SHOULDNT BE LOOKING AT THESE WIPS BUT OH GOD THATS SEXY


----------



## Pokemanz

I hope Finnian makes mine extra sexy.


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> I hope Finnian makes mine extra sexy.



Can't get sexier than sexiest.
Aka, it's a given it'll be damn sexy


----------



## Finnian

and here's the img link lol for full size.
http://orig04.deviantart.net/d8b7/f/2015/092/6/8/chirpo3_by_pariahi-d8o6j92.png


----------



## pengutango

Very nice~  She's gonna love it.

PS, thought you said you forgot her glasses in your last WIP... ^^;; Unless Shiro didn't want them in there anyway.


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Very nice~  She's gonna love it.
> 
> PS, thought you said you forgot her glasses in your last WIP... ^^;; Unless Shiro didn't want them in there anyway.



OH CRAP yeah i orgot I WILL FIX IT
thank you for reminding me ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

GORGEOUS, FIN!<3 I agree, she'll love it : D


----------



## Finnian

I hope so!
It took me all day. >.>

ALSo here's an updated one with glasses.


Spoiler:  NOT SAFE FOR WORK IM DEAD SERIOUS. NO LOOKING UNLESS YOUR 18!!!!



click at your own risk


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I hope so!
> It took me all day. >.>
> 
> ALSo here's an updated one with glasses.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  NOT SAFE FOR WORK IM DEAD SERIOUS. NO LOOKING UNLESS YOUR 18!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> click at your own risk



Is... is the for serious what the glasses look like? o -o ...... O _oooooooooo


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Is... is the for serious what the glasses look like? o -o ...... O _oooooooooo



LOL NOOOOO.
She has normal glasses but has like 3 boyfriends and gets a lot of d. so d glasses.


----------



## kelsa

Finnian said:


> I hope so!
> It took me all day. >.>
> 
> ALSo here's an updated one with glasses.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  NOT SAFE FOR WORK IM DEAD SERIOUS. NO LOOKING UNLESS YOUR 18!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> click at your own risk



thats so weird i have glasses just like those

nah but this is amazing


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> LOL NOOOOO.
> She has normal glasses but has like 3 boyfriends and gets a lot of d. so d glasses.



iM LAUGHIHNG OH YM GDO MY SIDes

good bye i cant breathe

OH MY GOD ITS BEAUTIFUL I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT (seriously how doY OUY PAINT SO WELL JESUS ****ING CHRIST ALMIGHTY) OHHH MY GODDDDDD I LOVE LOVE LOVEL OVE LOVE IT <333333333333333333 CANT WAIT FOR LADY ARTEMIS TO BE DONE SO I CAN MAKE THE REF EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK////////// THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!! also when did you want me to pay again??


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> iM LAUGHIHNG OH YM GDO MY SIDes
> 
> good bye i cant breathe
> 
> OH MY GOD ITS BEAUTIFUL I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT (seriously how doY OUY PAINT SO WELL JESUS ****ING CHRIST ALMIGHTY) OHHH MY GODDDDDD I LOVE LOVE LOVEL OVE LOVE IT <333333333333333333 CANT WAIT FOR LADY ARTEMIS TO BE DONE SO I CAN MAKE THE REF EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK////////// THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!! also when did you want me to pay again??



go ahesd and pay now im so poor im dead\;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay im gonna go play video games and then sleepp
and chirpo oi will def send you some wip of lady too!!!


----------



## KainAronoele

Ohhh, ok xD Was like... what an interested OC, lol.

Oooooh, btw I had an idea. Idk if you'd be interested.


Spoiler: But.. 



if you ever need ideas for adoptables, or even your lil chibi set thingies. I was thinking maybe you could use my gaia avis or I could design some on tektek if you ever wanted. Here's examples of what avis I have made (all my outfits for my character, lol)
It's... it's a lot.. lol.




I'm not sure why the pic is so tiny ; o;


----------



## UtopiaJ

omg the painting you did for Shirohibiki is amazeballs..... :O


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Omg Shirohibiki's drawing is amazing :O Ohmigosh I am gonna die it is so good


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> SIGH no. I cnt go if I cant sell. ;A;



That sucks ;~; Will you be selling art at A-Kon? I'll probably attend both cons, assuming Matsuri doesn't suck this year. Mostly going for my friend's Lolita wedding.


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> That sucks ;~; Will you be selling art at A-Kon? I'll probably attend both cons, assuming Matsuri doesn't suck this year. Mostly going for my friend's Lolita wedding.



I applied, but no luck SIGH.
I should be going to ikkicon since my sister lives in austin though.
SIGH I miss texas. I lvied in dallas for 6 years and it's a lot idk different than white mormon utah for sure


----------



## LisaTheGreat

I know it says your shop is on hiatus right now but I would love to get a drawing from you! I don't know how the art auction works for the portraits but would love to know if anything I'd love to just get a chibi of my mayor. 

*PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
*Name:* LisaTheGreat
*IRL or Bell:*Bell
*Couple or Single:* Single
*Payment: *25 million
*References:*


Spoiler











*Comments:* do whatever your artist heart wants


----------



## Finnian

LisaTheGreat said:


> I know it says your shop is on hiatus right now but I would love to get a drawing from you! I don't know how the art auction works for the portraits but would love to know if anything I'd love to just get a chibi of my mayor.
> 
> *PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
> *Name:* LisaTheGreat
> *IRL or Bell:*Bell
> *Couple or Single:* Single
> *Payment: *25 million
> *References:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:* do whatever your artist heart wants



;A; IM SORRY i have too many conventions coming up this month and cant let myself take any tbt commissions at all rn. ;v;
Your mayor is really cute though!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian's a busy busy sexy af drawer lady


----------



## Finnian

tis tru i am a drawer. i hold many clothes


----------



## Pokemanz

I want a Finnian drawer for my room.
It _has_ to be a Finnian!
Hyogo drawers are so last season smh


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> I want a Finnian drawer for my room.
> It _has_ to be a Finnian!
> Hyogo drawers are so last season smh



the only kind of drawers i own are hyogo drawers bub.
pokenats help i went on a 2 mile hike up a mountain to see delicate arch and now my legs HURT and i have to use the bathroom and im covered in red dirt

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it was realyl hard because im so fat

- - - Post Merge - - -

now take that last post out of context and it sounds fetishy


----------



## Finnian

lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Bumpy for Finny :3


----------



## Finnian

Hey guys. I'm super stressed out and until further notice, I'm gonna close my TBT/Bell commissions. So, if you had a TBT/Bell slot, I had to drop it. I'm so sorry! This year has basically been a **** storm and it's literally just one terrible thing after another, so I don't wanna worry about tbt/bell commissions rn. 

RLC is still going, as I need money. If you have an RLC slot and have payed, you're still good to go and I'm sorry it's taking so long. I have another con in Albuquerque, NM on April 23rd-25th and have to draw like 100+ things for it. Not to mention I'm doing my hometown Moab City Comic Con this Saturday. I'm still working on RLC, just slowly!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i hope you feel better dear! good luck with everything!!


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Hey guys. I'm super stressed out and until further notice, I'm gonna close my TBT/Bell commissions. So, if you had a TBT/Bell slot, I had to drop it. I'm so sorry! This year has basically been a **** storm and it's literally just one terrible thing after another, so I don't wanna worry about tbt/bell commissions rn.
> 
> RLC is still going, as I need money. If you have an RLC slot and have payed, you're still good to go and I'm sorry it's taking so long. I have another con in Albuquerque, NM on April 23rd-25th and have to draw like 100+ things for it. Not to mention I'm doing my hometown Moab City Comic Con this Saturday. I'm still working on RLC, just slowly!



Do not overwhelm yourself, take your time. Don't feel rushed, at least not by me and I'm sure your other RLC will understand. Do your thing but also find time to relax. Hope you're well and good luck on your convention ^^


----------



## Pokemanz

Rip my Bell slot
Been waiting 7ever
BUT THAT'S OKAY! You've got a lot on your plate so that's perfectly understandable!
I hope everything goes well for you! c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Don't overstress urself Finny! Focus on what you think is most important right now. It is ok that you had to drop tbt slots, I am sure everyone understands. You're a busy lady  Just take everything step by step and do not overstress urself


----------



## UtopiaJ

Life happen bbcakes. Its totally OK to close your shop until further notice! And see? Everyone is super understanding!

Do what you gotta do because we wuv you and will most likely still be around when you're back.


----------



## pengutango

I'm sad since I actually had a slot, but don't worry about it.  There's always the future. Stuff happens and it's how the dice rolled. I know you're dealing with a lotta stress right now, but don't forget to come up for air every so often. Ya don't want the stress to drive you completely mad. Hope things look up from here.


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> I'm sad since I actually had a slot, but don't worry about it.  There's always the future. Stuff happens and it's how the dice rolled. I know you're dealing with a lotta stress right now, but don't forget to come up for air every so often. Ya don't want the stress to drive you completely mad. Hope things look up from here.



well, you still have your auction slot, so that's pretty cool!
and if you want me to draw one of your ocs, i can.
I promise that people dont look hard at drawings. As long as they have the N7 uniform, they'll go crazy.
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thank you for your understanding guys!

i feel like that english is weird but i literally just woke up after staying up until like 3am to find eggs so???


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> Hey guys. I'm super stressed out and until further notice, I'm gonna close my TBT/Bell commissions. So, if you had a TBT/Bell slot, I had to drop it. I'm so sorry! This year has basically been a **** storm and it's literally just one terrible thing after another, so I don't wanna worry about tbt/bell commissions rn.
> 
> RLC is still going, as I need money. If you have an RLC slot and have payed, you're still good to go and I'm sorry it's taking so long. I have another con in Albuquerque, NM on April 23rd-25th and have to draw like 100+ things for it. Not to mention I'm doing my hometown Moab City Comic Con this Saturday. I'm still working on RLC, just slowly!



It's all good! Good luck to you, Finnian! <3


----------



## Finnian

Thank you bb!
Im not doing commissions, but i am drawing chibi badges if anyone is interested in a livestream!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Finnian said:


> Thank you bb!
> Im not doing commissions, but i am drawing chibi badges if anyone is interested in a livestream!



I would be interested in a livestream :3 and I am going to ask my Mom soon about getting the FNAF chibi badges


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> Thank you bb!
> Im not doing commissions, but i am drawing chibi badges if anyone is interested in a livestream!



I NEED TO WATCH UR LIVESTREAM...... 

Also... what other cons will you be going to maybe in the.. future?


----------



## Finnian

oh so many! I'll post a list a lil later!

And evee, if you parents are okay with it, I'll send you one badge, free of charge!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the live stream link!
https://join.me/903-661-644


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh a Finnian stream? And badges? I LOVE BADGES

I've always wanted one but like I never go to cons rip
I don't think there are ever any around where I live??? At least not any I would want to go to


----------



## ToxiFoxy

NOTICE: Finny is on dinner brb so the stream is currently paused


----------



## Finnian

okay im back on!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Finny is back :3


----------



## Finnian

streaming is off. i ahve to do some other stuff sigh


----------



## KainAronoele

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh a Finnian stream? And badges? I LOVE BADGES
> 
> I've always wanted one but like I never go to cons rip
> I don't think there are ever any around where I live??? At least not any I would want to go to



Site Finn showed me if you want to check them out :3
Meep
Just click on the state/country you're from and go from there!


----------



## KainAronoele

So I have a question... How far in advanced should I try to register for the Artist Alley ****? Cuz all 3 for NC are sold out this year already (May, July and August) and Canada's Anime North is a s well. But I figured it would cuz that one's next month. I prolly wouldn't be able to go even anyway lol, but thought I'd check xD
But yeah, like when do sign ups usually start, like how many weeks/months ahead? Cuz I won't be making any this year apparently lol.


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> So I have a question... How far in advanced should I try to register for the Artist Alley ****? Cuz all 3 for NC are sold out this year already (May, July and August) and Canada's Anime North is a s well. But I figured it would cuz that one's next month. I prolly wouldn't be able to go even anyway lol, but thought I'd check xD
> But yeah, like when do sign ups usually start, like how many weeks/months ahead? Cuz I won't be making any this year apparently lol.



Ugh I know I was looking at NC cons and they're all gone SIGH
UHHm usually 6 months in advance or more. :/
Like, my local anime cons tables are going on sell this month, but the con isnt until October.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol anyone wanna watch me do warm up drawings?


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> well, you still have your auction slot, so that's pretty cool!
> and if you want me to draw one of your ocs, i can.
> I promise that people dont look hard at drawings. As long as they have the N7 uniform, they'll go crazy.?



True, though I'm still leaning fanart since I never get regular fanart. XD 99% of the time, I request art of my OCs or mayor (though... I guess that counts as fanart...?)



KainAronoele said:


> So I have a question... How far in advanced should I try to register for the Artist Alley ****? Cuz all 3 for NC are sold out this year already (May, July and August) and Canada's Anime North is a s well. But I figured it would cuz that one's next month. I prolly wouldn't be able to go even anyway lol, but thought I'd check xD
> But yeah, like when do sign ups usually start, like how many weeks/months ahead? Cuz I won't be making any this year apparently lol.



Yeah, definitely 6+ months for sure. I haven't sold at any cons this year, but you pretty much start hearing about sign ups within a few months after this years cons. I would pretty much stalk con websites that you're thinking about going to after it ends, so you know when you need to sign up. Something like that.



Finnian said:


> lol anyone wanna watch me do warm up drawings?



Why not? :3 I'm free for a lil bit.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Ugh I know I was looking at NC cons and they're all gone SIGH
> UHHm usually 6 months in advance or more. :/
> Like, my local anime cons tables are going on sell this month, but the con isnt until October.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol anyone wanna watch me do warm up drawings?



Holy... that's a lot of time in advance xD
Well, now I know haha.


----------



## Finnian

Here's the link!
https://join.me/944-738-333


----------



## kaylagirl

Finnian, do you draw animals? link


----------



## ATotsSpot

PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN 
Name: ATotsSpot
IRL or Bell:  IRL (through your shop)
Couple or Single: Single
Payment: Completed through paypal
References:[http://40.media.tumblr.com/47d60de52df096b6258d3b6d336067f7/tumblr_n3f2otrRh81t55scco2_r1_500.png][http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Marilyn_Monroe_photo_pose_Seven_Year_Itch.jpg
Comments: I would like her done with the sparkly chibi eyes you do so well so eyes OPEN unlike in the first reference.  Just make a gorgeous Monique kitty in your style in the iconic Marilyn pose wearing Marilyn's dress.  I trust you!


----------



## Finnian

hey izzi and snapdragon.
i can't find your commission info and what you ordered.
can you fill out a form and psot it here??
I wanna at least get sketches to you before wednesday.


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> hey izzi and snapdragon.
> i can't find your commission info and what you ordered.
> can you fill out a form and psot it here??
> I wanna at least get sketches to you before wednesday.



will do, c: 
hope all is well with you Finnian!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
*Name:* Izzi000
*IRL or Bell:* IRL
*Couple or Single:* Couple
*Payment: *Paypal (Already paid)
*References:*

*References of our RL faces yo! CLICK CLICK!*


Spoiler: Most recent drawings of us















*Comments:* Any questions PM/VM me, other than that you have full artistic freedom!


----------



## p e p p e r

I would love to buy 1 or 2 RLC portrait commissions when you reopen.  I'll wait till then to fill out the form (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> will do, c:
> hope all is well with you Finnian!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *PAY ATTENTION TO THIS FINNIAN*
> *Name:* Izzi000
> *IRL or Bell:* IRL
> *Couple or Single:* Couple
> *Payment: *Paypal (Already paid)
> *References:*
> 
> *References of our RL faces yo! CLICK CLICK!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Most recent drawings of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:* Any questions PM/VM me, other than that you have full artistic freedom!



Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> I would love to buy 1 or 2 RLC portrait commissions when you reopen.  I'll wait till then to fill out the form (✿◠‿◠)



;v;
If it helps, I'm basically alwasys open for RLC, but the wait time is pretty long at this point b/c I'm behind on everything!
;A;
THANK YOU SO MUCH DEAR!!


----------

